# Ontario Rally - Near Niagara Falls - Aug 8th



## Thor

See post 74 for the beginning of the listed attendees and info

Anyone interested in attending a rally near Niagara Falls Ontario? We had a great rally at Bissell's so this time I thought Sherkston Shores. It is closer to the border and about 20min from Niagara Falls area










Clicky thingy for Link to Sherkston Shores

Map of campground

I have never camped here before but it does look very nice and there is lots to do.










Thor


----------



## nonny

You bet. Caelan and I are in as long as it's in the summer. I should be off from mid-June to the last week of August.


----------



## fredr

We would be interested!!!


----------



## mobile_cottager

I"m interested ..... but correct me if I wrong, did I see from 200.00- 300.00 per weekend for a site in July and Aug. ??? Ouch


----------



## HootBob

Sounds cool
Just have to see when a date is set

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

We had so much fun at Bissell's last year, we plan to make another trip north in '08. Count us in.

Steve


----------



## Northern Wind

Looks great Thor!

Count us in, depending on dates of course.

Steve


----------



## Camping Fan

I'd be interested, depending on the dates.


----------



## luv2camp

I drove thru Sherkston Shores this past summer while camping in Canada. It is HUGE! They have TONS of stuff to do - pools, quary swimming, water park, beach, restaurants... Just to name a few things. It is a golf cart community - it's SO big, you have to drive to everything inside the resort, but they do have a REALLY nice beach on Lake Erie.

Since we are now only 4 hours from Canada, we might be interested. All depends on whether my family wants to go to Canada again next year, oh... and the dates...


----------



## RizFam

Hey Thor,

You know we love Canada. When were you thinking?

Tami


----------



## Fire44

We maybe in on this depending on dates.....and vacation time.....and money...and fuel prices....and.....

I guess I will keep an eye on the thread and see what happens!!!!

Also....will those of us from the US need passports????

Gary


----------



## wolfwood

An opportunity to meet Thor? You bet, we're interested. Depends on the dates, of course, but we'll keep an eye on this thread. Pick a date Thor!!!!


----------



## battalionchief3

We have been wanting to go to Canada eh' and see the falls. It sounds do-able to us.


----------



## SharonAG

Since we are about 3 hrs from there....count us in depending on the date!!!!

Sharon


----------



## luv2camp

By the summer, Americans WILL need passports. We had passports on our trip this past summer and it made going thru customs both times







a breeze.


----------



## Sayonara

That sounds great !! Our summer is filling up. What dates ??


----------



## Thor

Ok it sound like we have enough interest. Lets pick a weekend. Do most people wish to do a long weekend (thur-mon) or do a week like we did at Bissell's?

My thoughts are

Mid June - water would still be cold
July - 4th week - No other rallys are booked
Aug - 2 or 3 week - This 1st week is long weekend in Canada

I will call them to see how many sites are needed for a price break

Lets start bouncing some dates around









Thor


----------



## muddy tires

Thor said:


> Ok it sound like we have enough interest. Lets pick a weekend. Do most people wish to do a long weekend (thur-mon) or do a week like we did at Bissell's?
> 
> My thoughts are
> 
> Mid June - water would still be cold
> July - 4th week - No other rallys are booked
> Aug - 2 or 3 week - This 1st week is long weekend in Canada
> 
> I will call them to see how many sites are needed for a price break
> 
> Lets start bouncing some dates around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


We are also interested, again depending on dates. I've heard good things about Sherkston camping but not as glowing about their cabins. I think that a week would be too long for us but a long weekend would work well. We are already booked for July 1 for a traditional trip elsewhere but are relatively open for the rest of the summer so far. I'm thinking mid-July might be nicest, August evenings tend to start to cool off.

Dave


----------



## nonny

The first week of August is an annual camping trip with my in-law. This began in my husband's memory. I missed it 2 years in a row, the 2nd because of the Niagara Falls Rally. I'd be up for a week trip but would sure like to avoid that 1st week in August if we can.


----------



## luv2rv

Thor - sounds good. Would love to camp there next summer.

Let me know if you need help with anything. I'm here to help.

Wayne


----------



## Sayonara

4 or 5 day weekend would be fine for us coming from the SE MI area.
June is good too.


----------



## Thor

I called them and they are looking for rough numbers.

Bissell's we ended up with 20+

I was thinking of tell them around 20 families

Do you think we can get 20 families?

Thor


----------



## Northern Wind

Thor, It looks good for 20+ I'm in for August long weekend works for us but we can be flexible as well.
Same as Wayne, let us know if we can help, short drive from Peterborough for us.

Steve


----------



## nonny

Hey Thor,

I checked my handy-dandy sheet that I kept with me at all times to keep track of everyone and we actually had 28 families at Bissell's. It would be so cool if they all could gather again only with joiners! Should I start a PM campaign? You know I love a good Rally!


----------



## 3athlete

We had a blast in Canada, we'd love to come back, just let us know the dates!


----------



## Fanatical1

Were are most certainly in!

I need to start checking the Rally section more often, almost missed this! I think the only week we are not available is the week of
the 4th of July.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rick just got his passport a month ago, it took 4 months. I've had mine for 29 years!


----------



## Fanatical1

I found this on the US passport site pertaining to requirements for entering Canada in 2008. My interpretation is that a firm date for needing 
passports has not been set for the summer of 08.

JANUARY 31, 2008
U.S. and Canadian citizens will need to present either a WHTI-compliant document, or a government-issued photo ID, such as a driver's license, plus proof of citizenship, such as a birth certificate. DHS also proposes to begin alternative procedures for U.S. and Canadian children at that time.

SUMMER 2008
At a later date, to be determined, the departments will implement the full requirements of the land and sea phase of WHTI. The proposed rules require most U.S. citizens entering the United States at sea or land ports of entry to have either a U.S. passport; a U.S. passport card; a trusted traveler card such as NEXUS, FAST, or SENTRI; a valid Merchant Mariner Document (MMD) when traveling in conjunction with official maritime business; or a valid U.S. Military identification card when traveling on official orders.

The implementation date will be determined based on a number of factors, including the progress of actions undertaken by the Department of Homeland Security to implement the WHTI requirements and the availability of WHTI compliant documents on both sides of the border. DHS and DOS expect the date of full WHTI implementation to be in the summer of 2008. The precise implementation date will be formally announced with at least 60 days notice.


----------



## KampinwitKids

We where going to book this CG for Auguest 7-11, I will wait to make the reservations and see what all of you decide.

Sue and I had a great time at the Vermont rally, and would like to do another one.

...........enjoying the last trip of the year at Normandy Farms this weekend, another Outback right next to me.....add another one to our family!


----------



## Thor

Passports

Good point. Bissell's rally all you needed was basically photo ID to cross. I know if you travel by air passports are a must. I am not sure what the rules are going to be in the summer of 08. We have had passports for a very long time mainly because we enjoy the travel. I recommend for everyone to get a passport because you never know when you are going to need one...even if you are not a regular traveller. It seems that the nations are phasing in passports so it will be a requirement in the near future anyways.

On another note I have called Sherkston and just waiting for a return call. I will post all details aas I get them.

Thor


----------



## Plowstock

Thor said:


> Passports
> 
> Good point. Bissell's rally all you needed was basically photo ID to cross. I know if you travel by air passports are a must. I am not sure what the rules are going to be in the summer of 08. We have had passports for a very long time mainly because we enjoy the travel. I recommend for everyone to get a passport because you never know when you are going to need one...even if you are not a regular traveller. It seems that the nations are phasing in passports so it will be a requirement in the near future anyways.
> 
> On another note I have called Sherkston and just waiting for a return call. I will post all details aas I get them.
> 
> Thor


----------



## Plowstock

Monica and I would be interested in a 4 or 5 day weekend, we would even stay longer if there is enough interest. Monica has been wanting me to see the falls for years. We travel with our Shih Tzu dog. Does Canada want anything more than shot papers and health records. We both have pass ports. We just purchased a 2007 31 foot 5th wheel Outback and an 07 GMC Duramax crew cab to pull it. So we are always ready to roll and meet other Outbackers.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Maybe we could make it a convoy on thurs leaving the factory rally straight to Niagra Falls for a long weekend if that weekend works

John


----------



## wolfwood

August in Canada/Niagra would be great! *Expect* us there...

Oops. Kath just reminded me of a "prior engagement" happening about the time you guys are planning this for







Guess we'll "be there if we can".....DA*#!!!

Thor - we WILL meet eventually....


----------



## forgetfulmom

Thor,

We would be interested!

We will keep an eye on this thread to see if the dates will work for us.

Matt and Jenn


----------



## 3athlete

Thor/Anyone...,

Have dates been established yet?


----------



## KampinwitKids

Good day fellow Outbackers, is there any word from the CG on dates?


----------



## prankster

we are new campers and would love to join a group of fellow outbackers for the rally,please send dates


----------



## Oregon_Camper

prankster said:


> we are new campers and would love to join a group of fellow outbackers for the rally,please send dates


After only 11 posts....he is joining a local Rally....way to go!!


----------



## Sayonara

Were in if its in May, June or early July. More detials on our reasoning will be disclosed in a few weeks....


----------



## Thor

I have spoken with them several times. They are trying to put some packages together and several dates. Once I receive them, ... I guess majority rules.

I think we need to make it a long weekend Thur-Sun type deal or a entire week, this was way people have the choice of weekend or week??? It seemed to work very for the Bissell Rally

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

Thor,

Thanks for the update. Thusday thru Sunday with adding a few days if needed sounds great.









Mark


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I think we need to make it a long weekend Thur-Sun type deal or a entire week, this was way people have the choice of weekend or week??? It seemed to work very for the Bissell Rally

Thanks Thor, that's a perfect idea!

We're really looking forward to another great time in Niagara!

C


----------



## Thor

Everyone

Just got the details kinda worked out. Dates - during the summer months Sherkston Shores will not let you book what ever date you wish. Their bookings are as follows.

( A ) Fri - Mon (Arrive fri, leave mon)
( B ) Mon - Fri
( C ) Fri - Fri

The most flexible (dates...allowing all choices) weekends are July 25 & Aug 8

Cost

( A ) - $200
( B ) - $200
( C ) - $350

(This would be last years $$$ less $20-$40)

The above cost is for a E,W site but I also asked for the same $$ for E,W,S site based on booking 20 sites

The next step is to agree on the date and how many families are planning on attending. Based on request I will look into organizing a wine tour that will leave from the campground. I was in the Napa Valley during Dec and took a wine tour and it was worth it. Tasting the wine wasn't even the best part of it.







The vineyard are absolutely gorgeous

Let me know so the bookings can begin.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

^&&#*([email protected]! 
We already have plans for July 19th - Aug. 5th
















.....yet another Thor-meeting missed!

Have a great time!!!


----------



## 3athlete

Hi Thor,

Thanks for doing all the leg work. July 25th works better with Tim's schedule for us. We would most likely be Mon-Fri.

A wine tour sounds awesome! I've been to some local vineyards and it is a great time.

Looking forward to seeing you and your family again.

Clare


----------



## Thor

Did I mention all cost include activities like mini golf

Wine tour costs - to be determined based on numbers

Thor


----------



## jbmanno

Hey Thor,
I would love to attend this rally with the boys. Please keep me posted on the dates so I can plan vacation accordingly.
Thank You!
Joe


----------



## Fanatical1

I think we are in also! The park looks great.... At the moment we are flexible on the dates but lean to the week in August.

Do I understand you correctly that we can choose the number of days based on how many days we want to attend ? ie. fri - mon , mon - fri, fri - fri ?
Will they allow us to go Wed - Sun? We really don't care much on the specific days, I'm just a bit confused on the choices.

Thanks for your work on this Thor.

Mark

Do they allow campfires?


----------



## Thor

They will not allow you to book any other way than the 3 choices.

1 - Arriving on a Friday and leaving on Monday (3 nights)
2 - Arriving on Mon and leaving on a Fri (4 nights)
3 - Arriving on a Fri leaving on a Fri (1 week)

I hope this helps

Thor


----------



## camping canuks

Plowstock said:


> Monica and I would be interested in a 4 or 5 day weekend, we would even stay longer if there is enough interest. Monica has been wanting me to see the falls for years. We travel with our Shih Tzu dog. Does Canada want anything more than shot papers and health records. We both have pass ports. We just purchased a 2007 31 foot 5th wheel Outback and an 07 GMC Duramax crew cab to pull it. So we are always ready to roll and meet other Outbackers.


A friend of mine works with our border service and the vet papers you have mentioned will do just fine.


----------



## Thor

My Wife's Vet. Our dog crosses the border all the time with us. Never any problems. We actually find the State Parks more particular. Last year we had to show them Hannah's records before we were allowed to bring her in.

Just bring your records and ensure shots are current.

Thor


----------



## prankster

WE'RE IN !!!!!!!!!!! it will be our first rally,but from the info and help we've gotten from this site and its members it looks to be a great time. also we've been to sherkston before( we live about 1/2 hr away) and its a great place, tad pricey but well pay just to meet fellow outbackers!!!!!!


----------



## prankster

opps just rembered......... either weekend works but when will it be put in stone ?


----------



## Thor

prankster said:


> opps just rembered......... either weekend works but when will it be put in stone ?


We just need a few more people to chime with their weekend of choice. The Bissell's Rally we people attending both weekends and during the week which worked out extremely well. The numbers have to be there.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Just putting it back in the front page. I still require some more people that are interested.

Email me for any question, ideas and or suggestions.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Northern Wind

Aug weekend works better for us! we could change our schedule if we have to!

Steve


----------



## muddy tires

We are interested in the Friday to Monday option but are still working out DS' cub camps and DD's summer programs. I thnk that the July weekend works better for us, but it depends on what we decide to do with the rest of our vacation in August. It would be nice to meet some of you.

Dave


----------



## camping canuks

Thor said:


> Just putting it back in the front page. I still require some more people that are interested.
> 
> Email me for any question, ideas and or suggestions.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


We are in, looking at the M-F option for July dates


----------



## ember

Hi Thor,
Count us in for a week!! We were planning come to the falls this summer anyway, so now we'll make 2 rallys this summer for sure. We made reservations for the NE rally in New Hampshire earlier today. 
Ember


----------



## nonny

Hi Thor.

I've been waiting to hear from my kids and to hear of the date/s. My youngest son said he may be interested but August is out for him. I believe it is for me, too, but July has a few things that could conflict. I'm checking the thread daily. i haven't forgotten.


----------



## jbmanno

I'm trying to keep this thread alive because I want this get together go through! It seems like there is a lot of interest in this trip (1,522 views to date), but people won't commit to a date for some reason.







Thor, put me down for August as that will give the Government that much more time to process our passports.
Joe


----------



## camping canuks

jbmanno said:


> I'm trying to keep this thread alive because I want this get together go through! It seems like there is a lot of interest in this trip (1,522 views to date), but people won't commit to a date for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor, put me down for August as that will give the Government that much more time to process our passports.
> Joe


We are still interested and have indicated the July date.


----------



## Rubrhammer

Update on passport. As of 1 Fe2008 you can cross with a photo driver's licence and a birth certificate or a passport. I can't remember how long this will last though. By the way, the fee goes up $3 for a passport on 1FE.
Bob


----------



## prankster

i think that a date has to be picked soon!hey thor drop the axe on the date and then it will be set. we only got 2 choice so drop the hammer.


----------



## mobile_cottager

Any Dates yet?? 3rd of 4th week of July may work for us


----------



## Thor

It looks like it will be Aug 8th. Most of the emails I have been receiving are for this date. I will give it until the end of this week and finalize the date with the campground.

Thor


----------



## ember

Great Job Thor







My mom is very sick , so can't commit fully yet, but really hope this rally comes through!!
August is great for us, if all works out with my parents.
Ember


----------



## 3reds

Well, I haven't posted for quite some time, but I still have the Outback so I guess I am still an "Outbacker"! There is a good chance that we could get there no matter what the date is. I will be watching the posts!


----------



## 3reds

3reds said:


> Well, I haven't posted for quite some time, but I still have the Outback so I guess I am still an "Outbacker"! There is a good chance that we could get there no matter what the date is. I will be watching the posts!


----------



## compass49

Hey Thor,

Newbie here. We've been wanting to get down to Sherkston Shores to check it out. I hear it's a great place. We could make it for August the 8th. Confirm the date and we'll call and book a site.


----------



## prankster

thor were in just let us know when and how to book and well see ya there!!!


----------



## nonny

I'm still watching this but fear the dates may conflict with our annual family camping trip. The powers that be (aka mother-in-law) hasn't firmed up our date yet and last I heard it will be the last week of July or first week of August depending on reservation availability.


----------



## Thor

Ok everyone - I had to draw a line in the sand - Aug 8th weekend it is. Thanks for all the emails

To get signed up please contact.....

*Serkston Shores 1-877-48beach and ask for Luke - mention Outbackers.com (Thor) for the special rate and location.

*Luke has held a block of 25 sites all in the same location ... basically sites 1-25. You get the general area from the map below.

They are all full hook-ups 30amp - 1st sign ups will have beach front


















Members attending Rally

1 - Thor - Site #5

Let the bookings begin

Thor


----------



## compass49

Members attending Rally

1 - Thor - Site #5
2- compass49 - Site #15


----------



## Thor

Thats 2























Members Attending:

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon) Need to confirm

Thor


----------



## compass49

Members Attending:

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon) Comfirmed


----------



## Thor

Scott

Is it too early start talking about potluck and a wine tour?
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nah, as of now , you only have to decide which one you are bringing and which one compass49 is bringing,,,wine or potluck


----------



## ember

Hi Thor,
My Mom passed away on Friday,







and until we see how my dad handles it, etc.







we won't make reservations, but are planning on being there unless something huge happens between now and then. 
Thanks for all the work in putting this together, we are hoping to be able to stay for a whole week.
Ember


----------



## compass49

I'm good for both.









I went on my first winery tour last year. A freind was married at Vineland Estates Winery. Needless to say it was a great time!


----------



## Excursions R Us

Hi Thor, long time no text. W e would have loved to have joined you but I think DW wants to do Newfoundland this summer. Having said that we are heading down to Sherkston Shores that last weekend of May(cheap, cheap,cheap) with another Outbacker and an SOB, if you want to join us you are more then welcome!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## prankster

hey thor,the dw called sherk. today and we will be booking the same weekend,just waiting for my parents to see if they are coming .sorry and hate to say this but my parents are(hehehe) sob, owners.hope its ok for them to be apart of this?


----------



## Thor

prankster said:


> hey thor,the dw called sherk. today and we will be booking the same weekend,just waiting for my parents to see if they are coming .sorry and hate to say this but my parents are(hehehe) sob, owners.hope its ok for them to be apart of this?


that is great
















Ember

Sorry to hear about your loss. Maybe invite your dad to come









Thor


----------



## Thor

Excursions R Us said:


> Hi Thor, long time no text. W e would have loved to have joined you but I think DW wants to do Newfoundland this summer. Having said that we are heading down to Sherkston Shores that last weekend of May(cheap, cheap,cheap) with another Outbacker and an SOB, if you want to join us you are more then welcome!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Rob

Good to hear from you again. I know you and your family always have great trips planned for the summer. Maybe check out some other rallies as well. End of May we will be camping at Balsm lake.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Hey Partner, how are the sites filling up??

Anything available for an old 2004 Outback consuming old man beer??


----------



## nonny

hurricaneplumber said:


> Hey Partner, how are the sites filling up??
> 
> Anything available for an old 2004 Outback consuming old man beer??


Only if he attends the Factory Rally, too! Hey, Kevin, please, please, please do!


----------



## camping canuks

ember said:


> Hi Thor,
> My Mom passed away on Friday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and until we see how my dad handles it, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we won't make reservations, but are planning on being there unless something huge happens between now and then.
> Thanks for all the work in putting this together, we are hoping to be able to stay for a whole week.
> Ember


Well I am sorry to hear that.....I wish you and your family all the best


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Hey Partner, how are the sites filling up??
> 
> Anything available for an old 2004 Outback consuming old man beer??


Hurricane

If you show up, I will make sure that there is some 50 in stubbies for you







and watch out for that 407

I hope you and your Dw can join us.

Thor


----------



## Thor

The Rally has almost doubled in size
















1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)

Thor


----------



## compass49

Glad to see someone else has booked.









F.Y.I.- I'll be bringing my sucba equipment to check out the quarry. So if anyone else scuba dives, bring your gear and we'll see whats in there.


----------



## Thor

Scott

I am a diver as well. I have done alot around the area but near the Niagara Region. Count me in

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

We're seriously considering this rally. The rally at Bissell's was another great Thor production. Sherkston Shores looks fun, lots to do and diving too. Nick and I will definitely make a few dives in the quarry. I understand there are some railroad cars down there to check out. It's about 475 miles from home, so we would go for a week. The campground quoted me $350 for the week Monday to Monday, August 4-11. Thanks Thor for getting a discount!

We can get the new passport card for $45/adult and $35/kid. It covers entry into the US, by land or sea, from Canada, Mexico, and a bunch of Caribbean countries.

Now here's the deal breaker, DW won't go unless some of the other New England Outbackers go for the week with us. So, lets go people, you know who you are, sign up now.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Okie dokie We are IN...Site 6, Friday till Monday.

Ya'll planned this around my birthday I see, you sure are swell. Party on Sat. night..........

cool beans

Kevin


----------



## johnp

I trying to get dates together. We usually go to Cedar point around that weekend so I'm thinking of using this as a stopover on the way or the return to break up the 700+mile trek.

John


----------



## compass49

hurricaneplumber said:


> Okie dokie We are IN...Site 6, Friday till Monday.
> 
> Ya'll planned this around my birthday I see, you sure are swell. Party on Sat. night..........
> 
> cool beans
> 
> Kevin


Lookin' forward to the birthday party!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Hey Thor, you bring the *Red Cap Ale* for the party, much better than Old Man Beer from last year.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Now here's the deal breaker, DW won't go unless some of the other New England Outbackers go for the week with us. So, lets go people, you know who you are, sign up now.

Well Steve, you'd better start "pm-ing" and calling my "other half". I've been wanting to go since Thor first started talking about this rally way back when, but DH is hemming and hawing...so, if you can convince *him*, then I'll convince Lisa, and everyone will be happy!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim..............

Come to the light,

Do not miss this great opportunity to enjoy some great camping in the northland. I will have a special cold beverage waiting just for you if you can make it.

kevin


----------



## dmbcfd

Clare,

A pm has been sent. If that doesn't work, I'll start calling, and emailing, and calling some more.

Thanks for helping the cause.

Steve


----------



## Fanatical1

Thor,

Were in! Just booked site #4 for Friday through Monday.

Were all excited about going to our first Rally and of course seeing Niagra Falls
and the great campground. I talked with Luke and he said he was 100% sure
coming from the US we would not need passports or the new cards, only our
drivers license and birth certificates for the kids.

Mark


----------



## ember

Fanatical1 said:


> Thor,
> 
> Were in! Just booked site #4 for Friday through Monday.
> 
> Were all excited about going to our first Rally and of course seeing Niagra Falls
> and the great campground. I talked with Luke and he said he was 100% sure
> coming from the US we would not need passports or the new cards, only our
> drivers license and birth certificates for the kids.
> 
> Mark


Mark,
We frequently cross with our truck for business, and you will need your photo DL and your birth certificate. For kids (I've only heard as our kid is grown) that the gaurds really like a school photo ID to accompany the kids birth certificates too. 
Still hoping to see you all for the rally.
Ember


----------



## Fanatical1

ember said:


> Thor,
> 
> Were in! Just booked site #4 for Friday through Monday.
> 
> Were all excited about going to our first Rally and of course seeing Niagra Falls
> and the great campground. I talked with Luke and he said he was 100% sure
> coming from the US we would not need passports or the new cards, only our
> drivers license and birth certificates for the kids.
> 
> Mark


Mark,
We frequently cross with our truck for business, and you will need your photo DL and your birth certificate. For kids (I've only heard as our kid is grown) that the gaurds really like a school photo ID to accompany the kids birth certificates too. 
Still hoping to see you all for the rally.
Ember
[/quote]

Thanks for the information! We are very much looking forward to meeting everyone.









Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, I looked at the campground map, and maybe I missed it in the thread, but what section are we talking about here? Still undecided though.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #6 (Aug 8-10)

Its growing - It would be nice to make the 10-15 family - That is a great size for a rally (not too big and not too small)

As for Americans crossing the border - To enter Canada you will only need birth certificate and photo ID. I believe entering the US is a another. I know passport is required for flights but I am not sure for driving across. US imigration should have the info. I will google and post requirements.

As for Activities

1 - Wine Tasting Tour - I will try and set one up without any driving involved (this will be a family style event - I just do not wish to take any chances when it comes to driving)
2 - Pot Luck Sat evening
3 - Birthday Party Sat night

Thor


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> I trying to get dates together. We usually go to Cedar point around that weekend so I'm thinking of using this as a stopover on the way or the return to break up the 700+mile trek.
> 
> John


Come on John - you can make it. I will be at Cedar Point after the factory rally to break up the drive

Thor


----------



## johnp

Oh believe me I have been bouncing between CP's reservation site, Sherkston's,and my calender to see which order I want to do them in. I'm about 90% committed.

Or maybe I should be committed









John


----------



## compass49

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I looked at the campground map, and maybe I missed it in the thread, but what section are we talking about here? Still undecided though.
> 
> Tim


The section is the "Beach View EWS". If I recall correctly, the sites on hold are 1 to 25. NOT the "Quarry Ridge Premium EWS" located beside the beach view.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor said:


> Members Attending the Rally
> 
> 1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
> 2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
> 3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
> 4 - *Hurrincaneplumber Site #6* (Aug 8-10)
> 5 - *Fanatical1 Site #6* (Aug 8-10)
> 
> Thor


I sure hope site-6 is a big one.......


----------



## Fanatical1

hurricaneplumber said:


> Members Attending the Rally
> 
> 1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
> 2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
> 3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
> 4 - *Hurrincaneplumber Site #6* (Aug 8-10)
> 5 - *Fanatical1 Site #6* (Aug 8-10)
> 
> Thor


I sure hope site-6 is a big one.......
[/quote]

Yea....... Who's coordinating this thing anyway?!









Hurrincane, aren't your the guy who brings the beer? I changed my mind we want to
share the site with Hurrincane.


----------



## BritsOnTour

dmbcfd said:


> We're seriously considering this rally. The rally at Bissell's was another great Thor production. Sherkston Shores looks fun, lots to do and diving too. Nick and I will definitely make a few dives in the quarry. I understand there are some railroad cars down there to check out. It's about 475 miles from home, so we would go for a week. The campground quoted me $350 for the week Monday to Monday, August 4-11. Thanks Thor for getting a discount!
> 
> We can get the new passport card for $45/adult and $35/kid. It covers entry into the US, by land or sea, from Canada, Mexico, and a bunch of Caribbean countries.
> 
> Now here's the deal breaker, DW won't go unless some of the other New England Outbackers go for the week with us. So, lets go people, you know who you are, sign up now.
> 
> Steve


OK, we're in!

Thanks for posting your price quote Steve (think we were your camping neighbors in Luray), I requested a price for 4-11 and was quoted $399, I almost didn't say anything but gathered my courage...... so for us too, $350+tax for the week: AWESOME!

We have site #26, hoping that's not too far from the group, from Monday 4th-11th. We _will _be bringing our passports!

Ali


----------



## dmbcfd

Hi Ali,

We were neighbors in Luray! I'm glad you got a good deal. This rally looks like it will be worth it anyway. We're getting closer to committing, maybe next week we'll know for sure.

Steve


----------



## dmbcfd

Hi Ali,

We were neighbors in Luray! I'm glad you got a good deal. This rally looks like it will be worth it anyway. We're getting closer to committing, maybe next week we'll know for sure.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Do we know if its the waterfront sites on the quarry or the section behind it?

John


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 8-10)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)

Corrected, Thanks


















Thor


----------



## mike

We just saw the post, googled it and found a nine hour drive, which is possible. What would people from the United States need to get there. i.e passport etc.? I called them and they said they were not sure


----------



## mike

Also anyone bringing any kids we may have an eighteen y.o. and a 3 y.o?


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We may have a few 18-19's girls attending, depends on when she has to go back to college for sports. TBD still.

A passport makes it a lot easier, however the law says a valid photo ID (driver license) and a certified birth certificate.

We got our daughter's passport in 2-1/2 weeks. It makes border crossings so much easier, especially coming home.


----------



## Fanatical1

We have 5 & 9 year old girls. Hope you can make it!

Mark


----------



## compass49

Our kids will be there too. Our son is 8 & our daughter is 5.

I know my kids (and the big kids







) are going to have a great time and keeping us busy with all the activites available......water slides, pools, Lake Erie beaches, Quarry beaches, skate board park, fireworks, splash pool +++more!


----------



## jbmanno

We are signed up! Will be there from the 8th to the 11th and I'll be bringing my two boys (9 and 10) and staying on site #7. Can't wait to meet everyone.
Joe.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Joe,

That's great! site neighbor, Do you know which direction you will travel up there???

SharonAg and myself will be heading up Route 17/86 then over towards Buffalo area.

If things work out maybe we can meet up along the way.

see ya

kevin


----------



## jbmanno

hurricaneplumber said:


> Joe,
> 
> That's great! site neighbor, Do you know which direction you will travel up there???
> 
> SharonAg and myself will be heading up Route 17/86 then over towards Buffalo area.
> 
> If things work out maybe we can meet up along the way.
> 
> see ya
> 
> kevin


Hey Kevin,
I live right on 219, so I will head straight up 219 till I hit the border in Buffalo. We may be able to meet in the Buffalo area and convoy across the border! Going on Saturday to get my passports to try and speed things up (I hope). 
Joe.


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 8-10)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)

Come on Mark you can make it...9hrs drive is a small price to pay to see all of us









Thor


----------



## 3athlete

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 8-10)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug. 8-11)

Yipee! just booked! See ya'll there


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Heck, that was easy enough.









Can't wait to see y'all.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Heck, that was easy enough.

AAAAHHHH, the powers of persuasion...when mommy's happy, everyone is happy (only took Tim 10 years to learn that)!


----------



## johnp

OUCH

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

I was biting my tongue, I knew Tim was not gonna like that comment......lol.....You re in big trouble now









John


----------



## johnp

tdvffjohn said:


> I was biting my tongue, I knew Tim was not gonna like that comment......lol.....You re in big trouble now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Your right I retracted but couldn't delete. I might get a 3am bagpipe or firehose wakeup for that one









John


----------



## johnp

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 8-10)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug. 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug.8-11)

Just booked

Sites 1,2, are the only ones left on the beach row

John


----------



## Fanatical1

John,

Looking forward to meeting you and your family!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

She must have convinced my while I was doped up on NyQuil....


----------



## Thor

Yes the rally is growing

Weclome everyone, I am glad you can all make it.

Nonny - come on you can make it as well









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Nonny, Nonny, Nonny,..............c'mon if Tim can do it while being dopey so can you, notice I didn't call him a dope.









I need someone to help keep me in line. It would be great to see ya again.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


c'mon if Tim can do it while being dopey

and this is different from his normal state?







he is a firefighter afterall


----------



## Thor

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> c'mon if Tim can do it while being dopey
> 
> and this is different from his normal state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a firefighter afterall


Ouch









Good One Clare - LOL

Thor


----------



## nonny

Thor said:


> Nonny, Nonny, Nonny,..............c'mon if Tim can do it while being dopey so can you, notice I didn't call him a dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need someone to help keep me in line. It would be great to see ya again.










Caelan says you are using peer pressure!







Yes, Naughty One, you do need supervising and I'm just the one to keep you in line! So, what's the refund policy? I really don't know if we can do this and I can't afford to throw away too much money but that beach spot is calling my name.


----------



## ember

nonny said:


> Nonny, Nonny, Nonny,..............c'mon if Tim can do it while being dopey so can you, notice I didn't call him a dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need someone to help keep me in line. It would be great to see ya again.










Caelan says you are using peer pressure!








Yes, Naughty One, you do need supervising and I'm just the one to keep you in line! So, what's the refund policy? I really don't know if we can do this and I can't afford to throw away too much money but that beach spot is calling my name.
[/quote]

Nonny,
I've emailed, and am waiting on a response regarding their refund policy. I will post as soon as I hear anything. We really want to stay from the 4th til the 11th, but with my Dad's health and age, we are hesitant to commit this far in advance. THor invited us to bring him, but that isn't a possibility unfortunatly.
Ember


----------



## mike

we also would be interested in thier refund policy, if it is ok mabey we will book this week


----------



## johnp

You can check the website sherkston.com but I believe you lose the first 100.00 more if you wait until the last minute.

John


----------



## ember

RENTALS AND RV/TENT SITES If you cancel an administration fee of $100 will automatically apply, NO EXCEPTIONS. If you cancel 44 up to 28 days prior to your arrival a cancellation fee of $200.00 will apply. If you cancel within 7 days prior to your arrival NO REFUND WILL BE ISSUED, NO EXCEPTIONS

Above is the cancellation policy that I received today. I'm not ready to lose a $100 so am going to wait a bit longer to book my site.
Hope this helps.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## nonny

Thanks for checking. I will also have to wait. I understand why they have the policy but some of us have family commitments, such as taking care of our parents, that make it hard to commit this far in advance. It would be different if one of my kids could go anyway but that's not the case with this Rally.


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> Thanks for checking. I will also have to wait. I understand why they have the policy but some of us have family commitments, such as taking care of our parents, that make it hard to commit this far in advance. It would be different if one of my kids could go anyway but that's not the case with this Rally.


No pressure. We just hope you can make it. It will be nice seeing you again.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Do you want me to contact Sherkston's regarding the cancellation policy. I am assuming if we book 10-20 sites and are up front that their may be a family emergency that there would be some foregiveness. It cannot hurt to ask









Thor


----------



## ember

Thor said:


> Do you want me to contact Sherkston's regarding the cancellation policy. I am assuming if we book 10-20 sites and are up front that their may be a family emergency that there would be some foregiveness. It cannot hurt to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thor,
I for one would appreciate you asking them about this, plus there is the chance of another OB wanting a space in case of cancellation as well. Right?!








Thanks, 
Ember


----------



## Thor

Ember

I will call them in the morning

Thor


----------



## ember

Thor said:


> Ember
> 
> I will call them in the morning
> 
> Thor


Great!! Thank you!
Ember


----------



## shimonts

Thor said:


> See post 74 for the beginning of the listed attendees and info
> 
> Anyone interested in attending a rally near Niagara Falls Ontario? We had a great rally at Bissell's so this time I thought Sherkston Shores. It is closer to the border and about 20min from Niagara Falls area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicky thingy for Link to Sherkston Shores
> 
> Map of campground
> 
> I have never camped here before but it does look very nice and there is lots to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


 FYI: I would just like to point out that the picture we have posted shows our Outback parked on one of Sherkston Shore's prime back in sites overlooking the Quarry. We would love to come to the rally, but the date August 8/2008, is the week before my daughters wedding.


----------



## mike

We are close to committing, just want to look into that passport thing. Also debating on a 9 hour trip for the four days, might be a little long.


----------



## Thor

mike said:


> We are close to committing, just want to look into that passport thing. Also debating on a 9 hour trip for the four days, might be a little long.


Mike

I know it is long drive it will be well worth it. It did a similar trip several years ago (actual my 1st rally) and meeting everyone ... you quickly forget about the drive. I have another drive in Sept to meet everyone in PA. This time I think we might stop on the way down for a night and save the full drive for the return trip.

I sure hope you can make it.

Thor


----------



## Thor

I spoke with Sherkston's today and they are going to let me know. I told them it would be for a small number of folks and only for family reasons.

Lets see what hapens

Thor


----------



## nonny

Thanks for checking, Thor! As for the 8 hour drive, try a convoy. You stop along the way for lunch and it breaks up the trip. z-family and I did that for the Niagara Falls Rally 2 years ago and it was fun. On the way back, I stopped after 4 hours and spent the night with family. The return trip seemed like nothing!


----------



## Thor

Nonny

I am hoping we can meet again at this rally along with Rob. Bissell's was alot of fun.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Still working on the cancellation policy. Hopefully will have something early next week. I will keep everyone posted.

Thor


----------



## 3athlete

thanks for doing all the legwork Thor!

spoke to a friend of mine who stayed at Sherkston a couple of years ago...said it was AWESOME...can't wait!


----------



## Thor

I got word back today regarding the cancellation policy and the $100.....

Nonny & Ember

If you call and book, please let them know that you may have a family emergency and if something unfortunate happens the $100 deposit will be refunded. Hopefully this helps.

Thor


----------



## ember

Thanks Thor,
Just got off the phone with Luke, and we are booked in site #1 for the weekend.








Ember


----------



## ember

Didn't know how to bring the list of sign ups forward. Hope someone can do that.


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 8-10)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)

Only one beach front left!!!

Thor


----------



## ember

Thanks again Thor!!!


----------



## Fanatical1

After much family debate, we have decided that there is so much to do at this campground and of course at Niagra Falls, that we are
extending our trip to a full week. We figured by the time we drive the distance to get there why not stay a little longer to fully enjoy the
park and the Niagra area. Besides it was not much more money to stay the extra 4 days. Another factor is that we are going in
the heat of the summer and have a beach and pool for the kids and us to enjoy. What could be better?

The new dates for us are August 4 - 10. The kids can't wait to go!









Mark


----------



## compass49

Fanatical1 said:


> After much family debate, we have decided that there is so much to do at this campground and of course at Niagra Falls, that we are
> extending our trip to a full week. We figured by the time we drive the distance to get there why not stay a little longer to fully enjoy the
> park and the Niagra area. Besides it was not much more money to stay the extra 4 days. And another factor is that we are going in
> the heat of the summer and have a beach for the kids and us to enjoy. What could be better?
> 
> The new dates for us are August 4 - 10. The kids can't wait to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


There is a lot to see and do in the area let alone all the stuff to do in the park. Especially in the summer months- Marineland, Niagara Falls/Clifton Hill, Niagara On The Lake, Vineyard tours, Butterfly Conservatory, Casinos, Maid of the Mist boat tours......the list can go on. Heck you could take a drive to Toronto for a Blue Jays game if so desired.


----------



## Thor

That is great - You will really enjoy the Niagara Area.

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)


----------



## dmbcfd

Sorry it took so long, but I finally got all my ducks in a row. We're in site #25 from August 4th to the 11th. It looks like they put us long term campers in our own section.

Ali, we'll be neighbors once again!

Steve


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)

Welcome Steve -I am you and your family can make it









Thor


----------



## BritsOnTour

dmbcfd said:


> Sorry it took so long, but I finally got all my ducks in a row. We're in site #25 from August 4th to the 11th. It looks like they put us long term campers in our own section.
> 
> Ali, we'll be neighbors once again!
> 
> Steve


Awesome! I was debating whether to call and try to change to a closer site but that would involve effort, now we won't be all alone, so that's fine!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We may actually be changing the dates on our stay, to make it earlier. I may need to be in Vegas on the 10th for a labor meeting (it's rough, I know, but I have broad shoulders.)

I'll know more after the second Monday in April.

Tim


----------



## Rubrhammer

We haven't thrown our hat in yet. This is close to us, just trying to piece together when Mona's DD needs us to watch the grandkids which is even closer to the rally. If we do come I'll have my fiddle with me Tim .
Bob


----------



## johnp

A fiddle and bagpipes that would make an intresting combo

John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


A fiddle and bagpipes that would make an intresting combo

Guess you've never been to Ireland (but with a vowel at the end of your name...guess that's a silly question







) It's pretty commonplace there...they sound great together when the musicians are trained to play together.


----------



## johnp




----------



## ember

Sounds good to me!! I can't carry a tune in a bucket, BUT I love to listen!!


----------



## Thor

Tim

You are bringing your pipes....









Thor


----------



## mike

ADD US TO THE LIST!!!! We just booked the last beach site #2, I hope I will be able to get off work, shouldn't be that difficult. We will have our 3 y.o and maybe our 18 y.o girl. This will be our third rally this year. Looking forward to seeing eveyone.


----------



## mike

hatcity are u going to the iaff convention. Its something I would like to do someday.


----------



## ember

mike said:


> ADD US TO THE LIST!!!! We just booked the last beach site #2, I hope I will be able to get off work, shouldn't be that difficult. We will have our 3 y.o and maybe our 18 y.o girl. This will be our third rally this year. Looking forward to seeing eveyone.


HI Mike,
Looks like we'll be neighbors on the beach!! DH will be glad to know Site #2 is reserved He was worried that an SOB would end up with it, and we'd have an SOB (of the other kind) for a neighbor!!
Ember (site 1)


----------



## johnp

Same here we are on the other side of you

See you there

John


----------



## mike

hey neighbors, any kids my 3 y.o. is a ball of fire and my 18 y.o. is always looking for something to do.


----------



## mike

I also looked at your sigs and realized I may have camper envy as we started this tt thing last year. We bought our 23' but after looking at some of the bigger outbacks my mind is spinning. The dw is very happy with the 23 but after being inbetween u both maybe we can talk her into upgrading.


----------



## ember

I'll volunteer to be honaray Granny for the weekend!! We have one son, but he went and grew up, and so far I only have 4 grand puppies!! Which is fine!! I will love to show off our new OB, although ours is an empty nester special. DH stole this line, but it works for "The abi-one" (yes we named her) "entertains 6, feeds 4, sleeps 2" cute huh?!?!
Ember


----------



## wolfwood

Any chance you'll have room for another Outback ... a few campers with dogs .... and, ok, another set of bagpipes?


----------



## 3athlete

OMG you guys can come?  YES, YES, YES...THERE IS ALWAYS ROOM FOR MORE FUN AND COOL PEOPLE!

Join the crowd!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> OMG you guys can come?  YES, YES, YES...THERE IS ALWAYS ROOM FOR MORE FUN AND COOL PEOPLE!
> 
> Join the crowd!


Weeeeeeeellllllllll, in a word......

*YES*










































(GOTTA _LOVE_ THOSE BANANAS!!!!)

Just tried to call the CG - but got the recorded message. DA**!!!!! I'll call tomorrow...


----------



## ember

COOL!!


----------



## johnp

mike said:


> I also looked at your sigs and realized I may have camper envy as we started this tt thing last year. We bought our 23' but after looking at some of the bigger outbacks my mind is spinning. The dw is very happy with the 23 but after being inbetween u both maybe we can talk her into upgrading.


Don't let her look over when I add 3'x 18' worth of slideouts your way







Don't park too close or I'll push you over to site #2








You don't mind total shade so ya









Only kiddin see ya there

John


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> OMG you guys can come?  YES, YES, YES...THERE IS ALWAYS ROOM FOR MORE FUN AND COOL PEOPLE!
> 
> Join the crowd!


Weeeeeeeellllllllll, in a word......

*YES*










































(GOTTA _LOVE_ THOSE BANANAS!!!!)

Just tried to call the CG - but got the recorded message. DA**!!!!! I'll call tomorrow...
[/quote]













































Let the pranks begin

Thats great

John


----------



## johnp

-


----------



## ember

johnp2000 said:


> -


More Morse Code?!?!?!?


----------



## johnp

ember said:


> -


More Morse Code?!?!?!?
[/quote]

No I almost double posted and was not allowed to retract the duplicate so - was all I left.

John


----------



## 3athlete

Judi,

It just dawned on me that you'll finally get to meet The illustrious...THOR


----------



## mike

We are so excited to meet u all. I guess we will be with thor at the factory rally. Anyway whos birthday is it? I also may have post envy as most of u seem alot more experienced than us.


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Let the pranks begin


Oh? Is Eric coming?????????


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Judi,
> 
> It just dawned on me that you'll finally get to meet The illustrious...THOR


For as lousy a year as 2007 ended up being, I knew that 2008 would break all records!!!!! 
Yep. We've thought and thought and thought and...

"How can we match the trip to Africa in Aug. 2007?" "I know!"







"Let's go to Ontario, play with our OB friends, and *MEET THOR!!! "







*UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

*It's OFFICIAL!!!!*





































Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
*12. Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
13. Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug.8-11)*

I added Mike (who wasn't listed yet) and us, but Luke did say we were the 14th to book







- - - is someone missing?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

mike said:


> hatcity are u going to the iaff convention. Its something I would like to do someday.


As long as I get elected by the membership, yes.

Tim


----------



## mike

good luck, i just ran for secretary and lost on a close vote to a good friend of mine. I was secretary about ten years ago and have been doing some fundraising for our union, With some participation i was able to raise about 12000 this year. Looking forward to meeting u all. I have been a career ff/pm for almost 15 years.


----------



## mike

our dates are for that weekend fri through mon thanks for adding us

p.s. my 3 y.o. might want to see some of your safari pics if u are bringing them


----------



## wolfwood

mike said:


> p.s. my 3 y.o. might want to see some of your safari pics *if u are bringing them*


AWWWWWWWWW - SHUCKS! Do we _have_ to?

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh - - - - - - OK!!!! It's a deal!!!


----------



## johnp

Do we have a mystery Outbacker on site #10









John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Do we have a mystery Outbacker on site #10

Or one S.O.B who will be surrounded by us, they may love it or hate it...guess it will depend on how open they are to the cool aid


----------



## Northern Wind

We are in site #17, (there goes the neighbourhood







)

Should be good times, looking forward to meeting new outbackers, always a pleasure!

Steve


----------



## Thor

Hi everyone

I have been away for awhile - winter camping...well actually winter resorting







If I cannot enjoy the trailer, I might as well enjoy the snow. I went skiing with my DD for the 1st time (She has been taken lessons thru school) I cannot believe how good she is after only 7 times out. Snowboarding was kind to me this time around ... only 2 good spills.

anyway

Welcome Mike & Wolfie & Steve - we finally get to meet









It looks like we have enough families for a potluck & a wine tour

Would someone like to take on the potluck & I will work on the wine tour?

Thor


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
12- Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
13- Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug.8-11)
14- Northern Wind #17 (Aug 8-11)

Thor


----------



## 3athlete

Hi Thor and All,

I will take charge of the potluck... if that is ok.

I see that all dates overlap on 8/9 and 8/10...does anyone have a preference on which night we do the potluck?

Let me know.

Clare


----------



## ember

Clare,
Thanks for jumping in and taking charge!!







My preference would be for the 10th, as we will be arriving on the 9th.
I'll let you know what we'll be bringing after I talk with DH.
Ember


----------



## Northern Wind

Food is good! oh ya any night works for us, I could do a nice wild cranberry pork roast!

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

Ok, we'll start a running list...

Northern Wind: nice wild cranberry pork roast!

Just copy and add when you decide what you'd like to bring...if we get too much of one course I'll let you know...

We'll need main dishes, appetizers, salads and desserts.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Clare


----------



## wolfwood

Appetizers:
1. Wolfwood: Curry Cranberry CreamCheese/Crackers

Main:
1. Northern Wind: nice wild cranberry pork roast!

Salads:
1.

Dessert:
1. Wolfwood: BluBarb Crisp


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Appetizers:<br />
1. Wolfwood: Curry Cranberry CreamCheese/Crackers

MMMMMMMMM YUM


----------



## Fanatical1

Everything sounds great so far.... We will add more things to bring as we think about it a bit more, but for now were in for a salad.

Appetizers:
1. Wolfwood: Curry Cranberry CreamCheese/Crackers

Main:
1. Northern Wind: nice wild cranberry pork roast!

Salads:
1. Fanatical1: Oriental Noodle Salad

Dessert:
1. Wolfwood: BluBarb Crisp


----------



## Thor

Sign me up for BBQ Salmon - freshly caught from my backyard









If there not alot of fish lovers, I can do burgs & dogs or any kind of meat

No emails on the wine tour yet









Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

Thor,

The salmon sounds great to us! I was told by Sherkston, that there are restrictions on what food can be brought up from the states.
I searched but did not come up with any type of list of restrictions. Can someone help us out out on what food/quantities is restricted?

I was also told about restrictions on firewood and firewater. Need some info on these also......

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Northern Wind said:


> We are in site #17, (there goes the neighbourhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Should be good times, looking forward to meeting new outbackers, always a pleasure!
> 
> Steve


Steve, are you related to Luv2Rv (Wayne) from Ontario???

Ahh, Thorsten's freshly poached salmon from the yard, ummmm.....assuming that he can get that grill to work









What's with all of the cranberry food, y'all have bladder issues?

Nothing like some good dry red wine, except maybe a nice cold Old Vienna


----------



## dmbcfd

I know firewood is out. Lumber is a big industry and they don't want to risk bringing some parasite in that could be bad.

I don't know about fire water. There may be some limit. I have brought enough for personal/medicinal use and never had a problem.

I don't remember about other foods, I'd be interested to learn, also.

Clare, I'll find out about potluck and get back to you.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Campfire wood is discouraged, but I have passed through with it. Bugs are main reason. Just burn kiln-dried Levelling blocks, they burn great









Meat must be labeled what it is and be for your consumption (store bought in a wrapped package is fine), someone hauling in 50 pounds of T-bones will be busted.

Alcohol is a maximum of 1.14 liters of booze or one 24 can case of beer per legal adult.

In 2008 I will make a minimum of 5 trips to the Northland. Feb (snowmobiling). April (?), June (bass fishing), July (vacation), Aug. (Sherkston). I should just get a house there.

Questions almost always asked:
Where you from?
Citzenship?
Where you going?
For what purpose?
How long will you be in Canada?
Any pepper spray or mace?
Any firearms or weapons?
Any alcohol?
Any gifts staying behind in Canada?
Any tobacco?
Usually a tricky question. or questions related to your type of trip.
Have a nice day.....or please pull over there and take this paper with you (then you're in deep doo-doo)


----------



## compass49

Here is a link to the Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources regarding the importation of firewood- Protect Your Forest


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Sign me up for BBQ Salmon

oh man, I'm hungry already...we're gonna eat good at this rally (as usual)











Code:


Clare, I'll find out about potluck and get back to you.

I'll put you down for sausage and peppers,







they're always a big hit!


----------



## 3athlete

Appetizers:
1. Wolfwood: Curry Cranberry CreamCheese/Crackers

Main:
1. Northern Wind: nice wild cranberry pork roast!
2. Thor: BBQ Salamon

Salads:
1. Fanatical1: Oriental Noodle Salad
2. 3 Athlete: My favorite Coleslaw

Dessert:
1. Wolfwood: BluBarb Crisp


----------



## wolfwood

Clare - WHAT???














No Appletinis ?????









Surely our friends to the North deserve to know what WE know in the 'South'


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Sign me up for BBQ Salmon - freshly caught from my backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there not alot of fish lovers, I can do burgs & dogs or any kind of meat


Thor, if there are "not alot of fish lovers"...then that just means there's more to go around, right?

OMG!!! Fresh Salmon....and Tims. Oh..._AND_ The Beer Store!!!! August seems soooooooooo far away........


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Clare - WHAT??? <img src='http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/eek1.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='eek1' />.gif <img src='http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/eek1.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='eek1' />.gif No Appletinis ????? <img src='http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/doh.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='doh' />.gif


OF COURSE there will be appletinis I just didn't think they should go on the potluck menu...I was waiting for the "bar menu"









I'll be more than happy to help you with that salmon if there aren't a lot of fish eaters, eh?


----------



## Thor

Coming into Canada is really no big deal for any Americans

The border will focus on several things

Booze 
Firearms


----------



## Thor

Coming into Canada is really no big deal for any Americans

The border will focus on several things

Booze (Mainly how much - Hurricane quoted the legal amount)
Smokes (1 cartoon per adult)
Firearms (bring none)

For the booze and smokes - main reason they are alot more expensive in Canada, so I suggest to stock up to your limit. A case of beer is double in Canada

Food restriction - I have never had an issue crossing from the US to Canada. Crossing from the Canada to the US ... fruit and meat questions get asked on the American side. When travel to the States, I no longer bring meat across the border, I just buy it once I arrive.

Thor


----------



## prankster

WELL..................WERE IN!!!!!!!HEHEHE LUCKY #13.
for our first rally we are a little slow.can i get some one to bring me and my dw up to speed now that we are in.


----------



## ember

Hey Prankster glad you're "IN". I think the best bet is to read 'the whole thing'. Everything is really pretty much in there, then if you have specific questions post it here, or PM the coordinater. (That's what I did for the NE rally) and now we are booked for both!!


----------



## Northern Wind

hurricaneplumber said:


> We are in site #17, (there goes the neighbourhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Should be good times, looking forward to meeting new outbackers, always a pleasure!
> 
> Steve


Steve, are you related to Luv2Rv (Wayne) from Ontario???

Ahh, Thorsten's freshly poached salmon from the yard, ummmm.....assuming that he can get that grill to work









What's with all of the cranberry food, y'all have bladder issues?

Nothing like some good dry red wine, except maybe a nice cold Old Vienna









I'm sure way back Wayne and I are related but not as far as we know, we have met and even camped beside each other once in Orillia couple of years ago!
I know no jokes about how everyone in Canada is related!

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
12- Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
13- Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug.8-11)
14- Northern Wind #17 (Aug 8-11)
15- Prankster #13

Now regarding Hurricane's comments - good one actually. There is a long story behind that which also includes the "old man's" beer. A campfire story for sure









Thor


----------



## nonny

I still can't commit to camping but I'm sure going to try to at least visit and attend the Potluck and, of course, I'll be bringing a cranberry salad, no, maybe cranberry muffins, wait, cranberry relish..... Oh, I have time to decide but I promise to bring something special JUST FOR KEVIN.


----------



## wolfwood

nonny said:


> I still can't commit to camping but I'm sure going to try to at least visit and attend the Potluck and, of course, I'll be bringing a cranberry salad, no, maybe cranberry muffins, wait, cranberry relish..... Oh, I have time to decide but I promise to bring something special JUST FOR KEVIN.


*I GET TO MEET YOU, TOO, NONNY????

YAHOO !!!!!!*


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> I still can't commit to camping but I'm sure going to try to at least visit and attend the Potluck and, of course, I'll be bringing a cranberry salad, no, maybe cranberry muffins, wait, cranberry relish..... Oh, I have time to decide but I promise to bring something special JUST FOR KEVIN.


Nonny

It will be great if you can make it. Hopefully it will be when you can make it. I would really enjoy seeing you again.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

..........and you think I am the one that needs watching over, I will have my eye on cranberry lady for sure.







trouble causer, I sure hope that you can make it.


----------



## prankster

well just finished reading back to my post and fewwwww........me and my wife are so excited!!!!!looks like there is going to be a dinner/music/diving/drinking....wow we are overwhelmed being newbies.can anyone help me and my wife as to what we should bring/do/contribute to,we cant wait to even use our trailer and now to be apart of a gathering like this !!!!!! oh and i noticed by the attendess list everyone has their dates in we wil be 8-10.and since we live in niagara we are trying to get the trailer in thursday night.ready for the party!!!!!







cant wait!!!


----------



## 3athlete

Welcome Prankster!



Code:


can anyone help me and my wife as to what we should bring/do/contribute to,

for the potluck: people usually bring a dish that they either make very well or think will be a crowd pleaser, as far as drinking, bring what you like to drink...everyone shares/tastes each others latest drinks/mixes...

just my $.02


----------



## damar92

Site 24 is now taken, Steve came and twisted our arm. We will be there the 4th - 11th. Now to get those passports in order!! Are you allowed to bring Dogzilla's over the border??!!
Darryl


----------



## wolfwood

damar92 said:


> Site 24 is now taken, Steve came and twisted our arm. We will be there the 4th - 11th. Now to get those passports in order!! *Are you allowed to bring Dogzilla's over the border??!!*
> Darryl


Yes. Just be sure you have full shot records (and that he _doesn't_ eat the border guard







) Tho'







maybe we'll just send you & Dogzilla thru first and make it easier on the rest of us


----------



## ember

GREAT IDEA Wolfwood!! Do we know which crossing we are all using???


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> GREAT IDEA Wolfwood!! Do we know which crossing we are all using???










The Rally isn't 'till August. I'm working on which door to walk out TODAY!


----------



## johnp

What dog I could stuff ours in the center console on the truck. We will be leaving the little rat with someone for that trip becuase we will be heading to Cedar Point from the rally and she would have no fun (boo-hooo)

John


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #9 (Aug 8-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
12- Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
13- Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug 8-11)
14- Northern Wind #17 (Aug 8-11)
15- Prankster #13
16- damar92 #24 (Aug 4-11)

The Rally is slowly growing







I think we can make 20
















170lbs dog !!! - I cannot wait to horseback riding









Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

I have a friend who suggested Marineland which is close to the park. Not sure if we would do this or not, just wanted to find
out what you guys thought about this place?

Marineland


----------



## Thor

Marineland is close to Niagara Falls - approx 5min. From the sky screaming you can see the falls - what a view.

Marineland is a great park for kids - Older teenagers might find it a bit boring. The park isn't very big but it great to spend a day and the shows are pretty good. If you sit in the front, you will get wet. It is combination of amuzement park and zoo.

Thor


----------



## Northern Wind

Hey Thor I'm a big kid and I love it, besides teenagers aren't happy anywhere, everyone knows that! But the good news is they become human again at age 20, go figure?

Steve


----------



## Thor

Northern Wind said:


> Hey Thor I'm a big kid and I love it, besides teenagers aren't happy anywhere, everyone knows that! But the good news is they become human again at age 20, go figure?
> 
> Steve


Steve

I am with you - I like Marineland - It is a great way to spend a day with your family

Thor


----------



## nonny

I forgot to mention that Cae's mother, my DD, is considering coming along. If so, we're definitely in. I wanted to take Cae to Marineland last time we were there but never did. We'll definitely be in if we're definitely in.

Yes, Wolfie, you may actually meet me. You're one of the reasons I want to go!

Keep a good thought that Kym will say YES!


----------



## wolfwood

nonny said:


> Yes, Wolfie, you may actually meet me. You're one of the reasons I want to go!


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, THE PRESSURE!!!!


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> I forgot to mention that Cae's mother, my DD, is considering coming along. If so, we're definitely in. I wanted to take Cae to Marineland last time we were there but never did. We'll definitely be in if we're definitely in.
> 
> Yes, Wolfie, you may actually meet me. You're one of the reasons I want to go!
> 
> Keep a good thought that Kym will say YES!


I know she will enjoy Marineland...my kids almost every year...they have a blast every time.

and Wolfie will be there...make sure you bring some of your wonderful pics for your trips.

Now we just have to talk Hootbob into coming...did you hear us Don?

Thor


----------



## ProEdge

I do not know how I missed this post..
I am booked for Northern Ontario the same week..
Sherston is nearly in my backyard.. Ahhhhhhh..

Marineland is good, about 30kms from Sherkston..
Great shows, lots of walking, bring hydration..

Scuba Diving in the quarry is excellent..
Has an old pumping station, 2 trains, several coal cars to dive on..
Vis is not as good in August as May or June, from the warmer water, but excellent to dive..
Max depth 35-40'.. 
Pumping station 15' depth, Trains 30-35'..

Lake Erie has good beach, warm water, shallow for swimming..
Rock Point Provincial Park is close by also, good park, beach is alright (more rocky), I am there earlier this eason..

For Canada Customs..
Absolutely no FIREARMS, Pepper (Mace) Srays, Auto-Knives and numerous other weapons prohibited in Canada..
Alcohol, Tobacco, usually not a problem.. (Bring what you can, expensive here..)
Never had an issue with Firewood or water..
Proper Identification a must..

I will read through and see if there is anything I can add..
August is great in Southern Ontario..
Cheers..


----------



## Thor

ProEdge, that is too bad, I hope you can make it next year.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Anyone else who is interested, please sign up quickly, Sherkston Shores is only going to hold 6 more spots for several more weeks and than it becomes 1st come 1st serve and the special rates will no longer apply.

Remember to mention you are with Outbackers to get the special rate

Thanks
Thor


----------



## mike

I might be able to get a couple of extra days on the front and back end, does anyone know if u can book sherkston by the day or if there are any other campgrounds in the are worth visiting. We have never been to that area before and may want to spend a couple of extra days there, any suggestions?


----------



## ember

mike said:


> I might be able to get a couple of extra days on the front and back end, does anyone know if u can book sherkston by the day or if there are any other campgrounds in the are worth visiting. We have never been to that area before and may want to spend a couple of extra days there, any suggestions?


X2







Ember


----------



## dmbcfd

We booked the week before the rally, not sure if they go midweek to midweek or not. Another really great campground in the area is Bissell's Hideaway, www.bissellshideaway.com.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

I was told that they don't book on a "single day" basis...but I'll bet Luke would work with you to put something together that fits your schedule.


----------



## Thor

Usually Shekston'd only books 4 day weekends or by the week. The rate might be as good or better if you take the week rather than 4 days at Sherkston's and another 2 days elsewhere. Bissell's is another great campground which is very close. We had our rally there 2 years ago.

I hope you can make it. The Niagara Region is gorgous with alot to do besides the Falls. The last rally a family even did a day trip to Toronto to go up the CN Tower.

Thor


----------



## compass49

mike said:


> I might be able to get a couple of extra days on the front and back end, does anyone know if u can book sherkston by the day or if there are any other campgrounds in the are worth visiting. We have never been to that area before and may want to spend a couple of extra days there, any suggestions?


You could also try one of our Provincial parks. They are not quite as fancy as Sherkston and reflected in the price. They do not have full hook ups...only electricity. But most are good if you enjoy nature.

Ontario Provincial Parks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hey everyone, we had to change things, as I have have to travel for work the week of the 10th. We are now coming in on the 4, and staying 'til the 8th, and they moved us to #23. See you in August.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey everyone, we had to change things, as I have have to travel for work the week of the 10th. We are now coming in on the 4, and staying 'til the 8th, and they moved us to #23. See you in August.
> 
> Tim


I feel for you, Tim. Where did you say this "work" was taking place?

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I feel for you, Tim. Where did you say this "work" was taking place?

Vegas....yeah lots of work going on there...









I think I'll have to go supervise


----------



## mike

We are planning on getting there on the 8th depending on trades we may be there earlier. Congrats on the election. It should be an interesting convention with the election coming up. I was at a state legislative conference last week it was impressive!. Hope to hook up for a cold one depending on when we get to the area. I will tell our reps to look for u in vegas.


----------



## nonny

Okay, looks like we're going to do this but it will be just Cae and me. I'm not sure if we'll stay the week or the weekend. I thought I read the whole thread again but apparently not because I never found anything on the passport issue. Do we have to have them? Can you please post the new link again? I'll call Monday. WooHoo! Oh yeah, we're going to bring Cranberry Nut Bread, Cranberry Jello Salad and Cranberry Tea.


----------



## prankster

passports are recomendedbut you can still get away with using a drivers licence AND a birth certificate. you need to use them together,one to prove your pic and the other to prove origin of birth.


----------



## 3athlete

ok, originally I said that I would organize the potluck for the 10th...but we're not going to be there then, so I'm going to have to pass it off to someone who will be there then.

for anyone who is staying during the week M-F...are you interested in having a potluck one night? let me know and I'll organize it.

looking forward to seeing everyone.

we had the "bug" so bad, we driveway camped last nigh


----------



## Thor

Nonny

It will great to see you again. Let me know your site number and I will post all of the changes. We might have another Outbacker join us. I received and email from a new member that is interested. Another Canadian Outbacker









Vegas for work - I am soooooo jealous - I love that city, but I think it will be hot in Aug. - Make sure you drink lots to keep cool
















Thor


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Make sure you [color="#FF0000"]drink lots[/color] to keep cool

It's a Firefighter's conference...what do you think will be going on?







Certainly not fighting fires...unless they drop the flaming shots onto the bar









has anyone stepped up to organize the potluck for the 10th?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

It is a Union convention, and we will be conducting important union business. Yeah, thats it. Hard work.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


we will be conducting important union business.

oh yeah, there will be so much important business going on...that's why they picked Vegas and not, say Albany, or Kansas City...yeah, business, that's it







Union business HAH!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Clare, if you would like, I would be happy to supervise Tim in Vegas, Yup I would do that for you, Im just that kinda guy.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Clare, if you would like, I would be happy to supervise Tim in Vegas, Yup I would do that for you, Im just that kinda guy.

Wow, Brian, that is SOOOOO kind of you to offer. I know what a HUGE  sacrifice it would be for you









but, my MIL has informed me that there are MANY great SPAS in Vegas, so while the "important work" is going on, I'll be conducting research in the fine arts of massage, and creams and oils for the skin.









But I REALLY do appreciate your GENEROUS offer Brian, maybe next time.


----------



## jbmanno

I received these two emails from Sherkston Shores this morning. Thought I should pass them along.

Dear Sherkston Vacationers,
We can't wait to see everyone this summer! In order to make your vacation as hassle free as possible, we would like to tell you about a change in some of our policies.
The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA), along with Sherkston Shores Resort, is seeking your cooperation to help prevent the spread of the emerald ash borer (EAB).
EAB is a destructive beetle that has been killing ash trees in the northeast US and southern Ontario since its discovery in 2002. In recent years, EAB has infested or killed an estimated 20 million ash trees in North America and continues to be found in new areas, such as the recent Ontario finds in Norfolk County and Toronto . The major risk for spreading this insect is through the movement of infested firewood. Campers and cottagers who bring firewood with them to campgrounds, hunting cabins or fishing location may unknowingly spread EAB to these sites and beyond. 
To help slow the spread of EAB, all Sherkston vacationers are no longer permitted to bring firewood into the park. Please DO NOT arrive with firewood as it will be confiscated and destroyed. 
Thank you in advance for your cooperation in this matter. We're looking forward to this summer with you!
Your Vacation Team
Sherkston Shores Resort

And then this one about an hour later:

Well we forgot one very important thing&#8230;
Camp fires are still allowed in the park!! 
There is a company right before you reach Sherkston's gates called "Sherkston Family Go-Karts" selling firewood for $6 for a 20x16 bag, or 3 bags for $15. This firewood will be accepted. To purchase firewood in the park, it is $6.50 for a slightly smaller bag. 
See you all this summer!


----------



## Fanatical1

Jbmanno,

Thanks for the post. I had the same e-mails.... Look's like I'm going to need to bring extra wood leveling blocks.


----------



## wolfwood

Same eMails here, too. Sure was good to hear from them - served as kind of a confirmation that we really are on their reservations list. Besides, having just returned from our 1st journey of the year, WE'RE READY TO GO BACK OUT!!!!


----------



## Northern Wind

We got them, I guess that means were a somebody!


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> We got them, I guess that means were a somebody!


Ohhhhhhhh, you are _DEFINITELY_ a "somebody", Steve


----------



## Northern Wind

I know but remember we said we would keep that part of my past quiet!


----------



## jbmanno

Just to let everyone know, I was in Buffalo for business today and "scooted across the border" to check out Sherkston Shores..WHAT A NICE CAMPGROUND!!! I am thinking that I will have to wash and wax the Outback before I leave so it will kinda fit in. I may also have to pack some Dockers and Polo Shirts too! Looks like it will be a great time. They have a waterslide, tennis courts, skate park, paintball, beaches, etc. all on site, the zoo is just a few miles away, and we will be within 15-20 minutes of Niagara falls, Canada and all that is to offer there (which, by the way, has seemed to EXPLODE in the last year! I can't believe everything that has been built/remodeled). Can't wait to meet everyone, eh?
Joe


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> I know but remember we said we would keep that part of my past quiet!


Nope. NOT going there! Although I do believe my protection under Witness Protection is still valid so if anyone's interested.....


----------



## ember

jbmanno said:


> Just to let everyone know, I was in Buffalo for business today and "scooted across the border" to check out Sherkston Shores..WHAT A NICE CAMPGROUND!!! I am thinking that I will have to wash and wax the Outback before I leave so it will kinda fit in. I may also have to pack some Dockers and Polo Shirts too! Looks like it will be a great time. They have a waterslide, tennis courts, skate park, paintball, beaches, etc. all on site, the zoo is just a few miles away, and we will be within 15-20 minutes of Niagara falls, Canada and all that is to offer there (which, by the way, has seemed to EXPLODE in the last year! I can't believe everything that has been built/remodeled). Can't wait to meet everyone, eh?
> Joe


Good scooting!! From the website I thought a wash and wax might be in order!! although if it continues to rain here, 'The Abi-one' may be as clean as she can get!!


----------



## johnp

Sounds great







That trip is going to sting a little becuase from there we are heading to Ceder Point. Counting down the weeks









Oh God of Petro please show mercy on me









John


----------



## ember

johnp2000 said:


> Sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That trip is going to sting a little becuase from there we are heading to Ceder Point. Counting down the weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God of Petro please show mercy on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


John,
Where are you camping for the Cedar Point portion of your journey?
Ember


----------



## johnp

We will be staying in the park in the Lighthouse Point section of the campground. Hopefully the kids still have enough steam left after the rally.

John


----------



## ember

They better have ALOT of steam to even do a portion of that park!!!! DANG!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

As tired as any of us may be all it takes is a drive by Millenium Force and to look up instant recharge









John


----------



## ember

I hope you have a great time at both the rally and the park!! What route are you taking up?


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> We will be staying in the park in the Lighthouse Point section of the campground. Hopefully the kids still have enough steam left after the rally.
> 
> John


John

We hit cedar right after the factory rally. Awesome. Lighthouse point is the place to stay. You get in an hour early being a camper. Make sure you take full advantage of this. All the "M" coasters are 5star in my books. Sherkston will be a nice relaxing after several days of no stop fun.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Rally Families

There is alot to do and see while you are camping. Niagara Region has alot to offer....more than just the falls. Stop at the Ontario Info Center just after you cross the border and check out it out. You can get alot of discount coupons from these centers for the entire area.

Here are some usefull links to help you plan the things your family may wish to see and do.

General Website to the Niagara Area
Marineland 
Wine Info
Niagara Falls - and local area This is a good one. Click on things to do and click on what is interesting to you.
Histroy of the Falls
Maid of Mist - Boat ride to the bottom of the falls - Yes you will get wet
JetBoat rides thru the Whirpool - Thrill seekers This will top any coaster at cedar point Reviews
Niagar On The Lake Nice town near the falls - great place to see and have lunch

I will put a small package together for everyone at the rally with maps and points of interest. Please chime in on anything you wish to do or see and I will add it to the package.

Thor

Thor


----------



## ember

Wow Thor!!
You have been busy!! So far things are still looking good for us to attend!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Thor

I am just reposting who is attending. Please chime in with corrections, hopefully I have not missed anyone. I just wish to finalize the list so I can get the packages together.

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #23 (Aug 4-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
12- Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
13- Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug.8-11)
14- Northern Wind #17 (Aug 8-11)
15- Prankster #13

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Hey Thor - can you arrange for some Tim's in those packets???









We will definitely be there! In fact, we are dropping Puff in the site on Aug.4th on our way back through from Wyo - driving home sans TT - and back on Friday. Kathy has taken the day off so we'll leave at 0:crack:thirty (we'll be real used to the routine by then







) and will be at the CG about 10 hrs later.... maybe we'll even get in _before_ dark!

We'll be home that Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday so let me know if there's anything I can do to help prep. It may be a little late by the 0 so just count on me to help _AT_ the Rally. K?


----------



## johnp

Do you really think we believe that you will be there before dark come on























John


----------



## Northern Wind

Hey gang are we still doing the Pot Luck on Saturday night, if so are we (Ruth and I) still doing the Pork Roast with wild cranberry? I just want to know so we can pick up a big roast and some fresh cranberries!
Looking forward to meeting everyone and hoping for great weather!

Hey Girls (Judi and Kathy) how is your trip going? well I hope!

Steve


----------



## mike

We are really looking forward to seeing everyone. Also does anyone else have a 3 y.o., My dd is asking. Also those coming from the states i understand that adult beverages are more expensive in canada.


----------



## compass49

mike said:


> Also those coming from the states i understand that adult beverages are more expensive in canada.


Canada is more expensive on the adult beverages. I suggest stopping some where before the border or at least at the Duty Free shop on the US side.

I also suggest topping up the fuel tank too before entering Canada.

P.S.- If you do not plan on importing the maximum allowable amount of alcohol let me know and I'll pony up for the balance.


----------



## damar92

Thor said:


> I am just reposting who is attending. Please chime in with corrections, hopefully I have not missed anyone. I just wish to finalize the list so I can get the packages together.
> 
> Members Attending the Rally
> 
> 1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
> 2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
> 3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
> 4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
> 5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
> 6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
> 7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
> 8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #23 (Aug 4-11)
> 9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
> 10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
> 11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
> 12- Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
> 13- Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug.8-11)
> 14- Northern Wind #17 (Aug 8-11)
> 15- Prankster #13
> 
> Thor


Hi Thor,

We are also joining the fun, we are in Site #24 (Aug 4-11). However, we are leaving Dogzilla home








Thanks.
Darryl


----------



## mike

i was looking forward to meeting dogzilla actually i would love to see my dd face when she saw a 170 st. bernard. Maybe on another trip.


----------



## Northern Wind

Sure it's more expensive but it's better! more flavour, more alcohol and more alcohol!









Cheers!

Steve


----------



## johnp

damar92 said:


> I am just reposting who is attending. Please chime in with corrections, hopefully I have not missed anyone. I just wish to finalize the list so I can get the packages together.
> 
> Members Attending the Rally
> 
> 1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
> 2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
> 3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
> 4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
> 5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
> 6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
> 7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
> 8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #23 (Aug 4-11)
> 9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
> 10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
> 11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
> 12- Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
> 13- Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug.8-11)
> 14- Northern Wind #17 (Aug 8-11)
> 15- Prankster #13
> 
> Thor


Hi Thor,

We are also joining the fun, we are in Site #24 (Aug 4-11). However, we are leaving Dogzilla home








Thanks.
Darryl
[/quote]

Leaving that beast at home should get you about 2 more mpg









John


----------



## 3athlete

Hi Thor,

Thanks for doing so much legwork on the sites of Ontario...we're looking forward to it.

Just an update...we're 8/4 to 8/8...Tim's got to go to Vegas (poor guy)


----------



## BritsOnTour

mike said:


> We are really looking forward to seeing everyone. Also does anyone else have a 3 y.o., My dd is asking. Also those coming from the states i understand that adult beverages are more expensive in canada.


Our youngest ds is 3, he's happy to play with anyone his age!

Mike, did we meet you at Spring Gulch? I lose track sometimes........

Ali


----------



## BritsOnTour

Is it OK if I create a *POTLUCK LIST*? Don't want to tread on any toes but we'll be leaving on Aug 2nd so need to start getting organized.

I'll try and monitor to make sure the master list stays current.

To confirm: Potluck will be held on Saturday, start time suggestions? Most likely we can organize the space for somewhere along the front row of sites - Thor?

BYOB, BYO plates & utensils......

Northern Wind - Pork Roast with wild cranberry
BritsOnTour - meatballs (or dessert if we have too many apps/mains)
Fanatical1 - Oriental Noodle Salad
dmbcfd/BirdLadyLisa - sausages, peppers & onions on sub rolls
Thor - BBQ salmon
HurricanePlumber - lol: something that is not cranberry and something that will keep Nonny out of the barrel!


----------



## Fanatical1

Were going camping at East Harbor SP today for 4 nights, so I will not be able to check back for a while but were in for
the potluck. For now we will bring the Oriental Noodle Salad and then wait to see what else is needed and bring something
else as well.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

BritsOnTour said:


> Is it OK if I create a *POTLUCK LIST*? Don't want to tread on any toes but we'll be leaving on Aug 2nd so need to start getting organized.
> 
> I'll try and monitor to make sure the master list stays current.
> 
> To confirm: Potluck will be held on Saturday, start time suggestions? Most likely we can organize the space for somewhere along the front row of sites - Thor?
> 
> BYOB, BYO plates & utensils......
> 
> Northern Wind - Pork Roast with wild cranberry
> BritsOnTour - meatballs


Thanks for organizing this! We will bring sausages, peppers & onions on sub rolls. That's our usual!









We can't wait for this trip! It is going to be so much fun!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

For those of you attending this rally, can you post your names and children's ages? I am putting together a list of site #s with names and dates staying. I'm happy to continue compiling this information and then send it out to everyone. It helps to know everyone's names and site numbers. Thor, if you are already doing this, let me know. I wasn't sure if you were including this in your rally package.

Thanks!


----------



## Thor

Members Attending the Rally

1 - Thor Site # 5 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri - Mon)
2 - Compass49 Site #15 (Aug 8,9,10 Fri -Mon)
3 - SharonAG Site #8 (Aug 8-10)
4 - Hurrincaneplumber Site #6 (Aug 8-10) - Birthday Sat. night - Party (remember to bring the old man's beer)
5 - Fanatical1 Site #4 (Aug 4-11)
6 - BritsOnTour Site #26 (Aug 4-11)
7 - jbmanno Site #7 (Aug 8-10)
8 - hatcityhosehauler Site #23 (Aug 4-11)
9 - Johnp2000 Site#3 (Aug 8-11)
10- Ember Site #1 (Aug 8 -11)
11- dmbcfd Site #25 (Aug 4-11)
12- Mike Site #2 (Aug 8-11)
13- Wolfwood Site #16 (Aug.8-11)
14- Northern Wind #17 (Aug 8-11)
15- Prankster #13
16 -damar92 #24 (Aug4-11)

New list 16 members.

Darryl - Please bring the dogzilla, I would love to meet this fine animal. My kids would like to ride him









Thor


----------



## Thor

BritsOnTour said:


> Is it OK if I create a *POTLUCK LIST*? Don't want to tread on any toes but we'll be leaving on Aug 2nd so need to start getting organized.
> 
> I'll try and monitor to make sure the master list stays current.
> 
> To confirm: Potluck will be held on Saturday, start time suggestions? Most likely we can organize the space for somewhere along the front row of sites - Thor?
> 
> BYOB, BYO plates & utensils......
> 
> Northern Wind - Pork Roast with wild cranberry
> BritsOnTour - meatballs


Thanks for organizing

Sign me up for BBQ salmon - No Kevin it is not taken from my yard









Thor


----------



## Thor

BirdLadyLisa said:


> For those of you attending this rally, can you post your names and children's ages? I am putting together a list of site #s with names and dates staying. I'm happy to continue compiling this information and then send it out to everyone. It helps to know everyone's names and site numbers. Thor, if you are already doing this, let me know. I wasn't sure if you were including this in your rally package.
> 
> Thanks!


Lisa

That would be great.

The rally package I am putting together is

General Campground map
Contact information
List of who is on what site
Maps from the campground to Niagara Falls
General Area maps to help explore the area
In Case of Emergency (Map to nearest Hospital etc)

Anything else that you way wish... please chime in

Thor


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

I was thinking to expand on the who's on what site list and put children names and ages so people have an idea of who is who. I can bring copies with me so you can include this in your package.

This place looks awesome! We are so looking forward to this trip!



Thor said:


> For those of you attending this rally, can you post your names and children's ages? I am putting together a list of site #s with names and dates staying. I'm happy to continue compiling this information and then send it out to everyone. It helps to know everyone's names and site numbers. Thor, if you are already doing this, let me know. I wasn't sure if you were including this in your rally package.
> 
> Thanks!


Lisa

That would be great.

The rally package I am putting together is

General Campground map
Contact information
List of who is on what site
Maps from the campground to Niagara Falls
General Area maps to help explore the area
In Case of Emergency (Map to nearest Hospital etc)

Anything else that you way wish... please chime in

Thor
[/quote]


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor said:


> Sign me up for BBQ salmon - No Kevin it is not taken from my yard


Ummm, Fresh salmon from the poacher cooked on a barbeque that the owner can't seem to get working properly......can't wait.









As far as food goes, we will contribute something that is not cranberry and something that will keep Nonny out of the barrel.

What sounds good?

kevin


----------



## ember

HI all,
Just wanted to let you know I just got off the phone with Luke at Sherkston Shores,







so Site #1 is available. 
Stacey and I have tossed it around all week, and have decided we need to be closer to home that weekend as his mother is having hip replacement surgery. We are very sad to miss this rally, but maybe we'll make another one later in the year.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## BritsOnTour

Please sign up for your contribution to the potluck on Saturday night.

You can just copy this list and add your contribution in a new post.

Looking forward to meeting everyone in less than 2 weeks!

Ali

*POTLUCK:*

Northern Wind - Pork Roast with wild cranberry
BritsOnTour - meatballs (or dessert if we have too many apps/mains)
Fanatical1 - Oriental Noodle Salad
dmbcfd/BirdLadyLisa - sausages, peppers & onions on sub rolls
Thor - BBQ salmon
HurricanePlumber - lol: something that is not cranberry and something that will keep Nonny out of the barrel!
Mike - chicken tortilla soup/stew


----------



## mike

We will bring chicken tortilla soup/stew.

Mike dw- dawn and dd Mary 3 y.o. will be coming. My other dd 18 y.o. Caitlin is a maybe.


----------



## mike

I was researching out trip to enjoy the falls and just curious if anyone looked into buying the adventure package which includes a walk behind the falls. Has anyone done this and if u have, is it good for an active 3.5 y.o. dd.?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Yes and it is cool. fine for the kids


----------



## Chuck-N-June

You guys have no idea how jealous I am of you!








I grew up in a little town about 20 minutes outside of Niagara Falls called Tonawanda. You all are going to love it there. Wish I could join you!


----------



## Thor

Chuck-n-June said:


> You guys have no idea how jealous I am of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a little town about 20 minutes outside of Niagara Falls called Tonawanda. You all are going to love it there. Wish I could join you!


There is still room for you. FL is not htat far away only 20 plus hrs









Thor


----------



## Chuck-N-June

Seriously, I would love it, but pulling the camper it would be a day and a half getting there, not to mention a small fortune in gas. You guys are going to love the Falls. Just take plenty of pictures and post them. Make sure you take the Maid of the Mist to the base of the falls and the walk behind the falls. Maybe, if by some miracle we win the lottery, we will join you! 
Have a great time!!
:


----------



## mike

There is always the topsail rally next year. that was a great time this year and we are already signed up for next year. maybe u can go to that one


----------



## Thor

Well, less than a week away from the rally and the excitement is starting to grow at our house.

I found this Clicky for Directions to Skerkston Shores. Just type in your home address and the clicky thingy will do the rest.

Thor


----------



## johnp

Tick tick tick tick its almost here























Gas prices are dropping fast around here but it seems like on RT 90 they are still robbing us blind









Time to find the Birth Certificates

Get propane

Find 55 gallons of cheap gas









John


----------



## Rubrhammer

As for the cheap gas. Exit 48a then go north on rte 77, about 3 miles I think. You go through a speed zone for Indian Falls then up the hill and around the curve turn left on Ledge Rd., 1 mile and you are on the Tonawanda Indian Reservation. Gas is 20cents cheaper there than anywhere else in the area. And they pump it for you. I'll check to see if they have diesel. They also have propane cheaper than off the res.
Bob


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Just arrived home from a week in Elgin Ontario..........gas down to $3.97 in spots in NY, wonderful time on the vacation I am top of this years fishing with a 4 lb 11 oz bass. Hopefully it will hold out and I will be tops two years in a row, last year 5lb-15oz. 
Home for a few days and off again on Friday to see y'all.

Just had new tires on the Outback, waxed the front and averaged 9.3 mpg, my highest so far.









My Wife has committed to a broccoli casserole she makes that everyone devours, so that will be our contribution. I will assist Thorsten with his barbeque if required, which will be needed.

Had a horrible incident last week on vacation and had to stop today to buy two new front leveling jacks..........wasn't a pretty scene but I got to spend time in Camping World today spending money.







spare stock jack parts for those who may need them.

can't wait for a few more days

kevin


----------



## Chuck-N-June

Rubrhammer said:


> As for the cheap gas. Exit 48a then go north on rte 77, about 3 miles I think. You go through a speed zone for Indian Falls then up the hill and around the curve turn left on Ledge Rd., 1 mile and you are on the Tonawanda Indian Reservation. Gas is 20cents cheaper there than anywhere else in the area. And they pump it for you. I'll check to see if they have diesel. They also have propane cheaper than off the res.
> Bob


Isnt that in a little town called Pembroke just outside of Batavia? Now I really miss home







.


----------



## 3athlete

O.K., now I'm going to make you all jealous. We're leaving in about 2 hours!!!!! We're stopping in Bath, NY on SharonAG's suggestion(thanks Sharon). We'll leave relatively early in the a.m. and arrive around noon, so we can enjoy as much of our short week as possible.

I'm bummed that we will be missing the potluck, and many of you, as we are leaving first thing Friday morning.

If we can find hot spots, we'll post pictures and such, to whet your appetites!!!

Safe driving everyone.


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Just arrived home from a week in Elgin Ontario..........gas down to $3.97 in spots in NY, wonderful time on the vacation I am top of this years fishing with a 4 lb 11 oz bass. Hopefully it will hold out and I will be tops two years in a row, last year 5lb-15oz. Where We Stay
> 
> Home for a few days and off again on Friday to see y'all.
> 
> Just had new tires on the Outback, waxed the front and averaged 9.3 mpg, my highest so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife has committed to a broccoli casserole she makes that everyone devours, so that will be our contribution. I will assist Thorsten with his barbeque if required, which will be needed.
> 
> Had a horrible incident last week on vacation and had to stop today to buy two new front leveling jacks..........wasn't a pretty scene but I got to spend time in Camping World today spending money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spare stock jack parts for those who may need them.
> 
> can't wait for a few more days
> 
> kevin


Kevin

Tell your DW to forget the healthy stuff....what about the drinks....remember the drinks

Thor


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

We're packed up and ready to roll first thing tomorrow morning. We're meeting up with damar92 in Mass and then heading up together. We'll probably around 7 p.m. Tim & Clare, keep the fire going!


----------



## Fanatical1

Were also packed and ready to roll and leaving Monday AM!









I think we will add nachos and maybe some hot dogs for the kids for the Potluck dinner.

I packed the Margarita machine. Bring Tequila if you have room!


----------



## johnp

Have a safe trip. I just started to line a few things up we won't be heading out until Friday Morning and hope to be checking in by 3pm. For the potluck my bride was thinking of bringing chicken fingers and Kraft mac&cheese for the kiddies to chose from unless something else is needed.

See Ya Friday

John


----------



## Thor

Have a safe trip......

We should be arriving fri around 2:00pm traffic dependent.

Thor


----------



## mike

We are hoping to leave wed or thurs, I called sherston shores to see if we could get in there early and no luck so far, we did talk with the yogi bear and they said they have room so we may get there wed night or thurs night to do some sight seeing and then see everyone fri. The campground looks soo good that i dont want to waste our time there sight seeing and would rather knock that out and have fun with everyone on the weekend.


----------



## Thor

mike said:


> We are hoping to leave wed or thurs, I called sherston shores to see if we could get in there early and no luck so far, we did talk with the yogi bear and they said they have room so we may get there wed night or thurs night to do some sight seeing and then see everyone fri. The campground looks soo good that i dont want to waste our time there sight seeing and would rather knock that out and have fun with everyone on the weekend.


Mike

Check out Bissell's Hide A-way. Much nicer campground

Thor


----------



## Northern Wind

We will get away Friday morning and I hope to be in by mid afternoon, depending on traffic of course.

Should be a great weekend,

Cheers!


----------



## prankster

Hey everyone!!!!

My husband (Prankster) and I just got in from a nice weekend at Lakeside State Park in Orleans County New York State... we've been booked in to attend our first ever Outback Rally for a while but have to get checked in early as the husband is working nights and out of town to boot so I will be in Friday night with my inlaws, can't wait to meet you all!!!!! I am planning on bringing veggie skewers for the potlock as it seems most are bringing meats....







till then; have a great week!!!!!

Raquel


----------



## hurricaneplumber

we are bringing broccoli casserole-it's not as healthy as it seems, and also salt potatoes. leftover taters make great homefries. Canadians need Tim's, I need taters.

we arrive friday around 11-noonish hopefully with sharonag and family.

we are bringing:
My wife Pebbles and myself
her cousin Brigette
Mckenna (19) and her boyfriend Steve (19)

(sitting on the deck in the dark...sorry for poor typing)

kevin


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Since you will be there before me - maybe cold beer will be in order???

Thor


----------



## SharonAG

Hi Everyone!!

We will bring baked beans.

In our group there will be Me, Greg and Steph (20)

See ya there!!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

A nice OV will be ready for your pleasure upon arrival. And maybe one of the famous margaritas for your boss.

can't wait.

KS


----------



## wolfwood

Hi there! We're home from Wyoming, the photos are loading, the laundry is washing, the dogs are sleeping, the groceries are being restocked, Kathy has asked several times if Thor is gonna be there, we saw HHH/3Athlete at the CG, saw & spoke with dmfcb (enroute), checked in with NorthernWind .....and we are _so ready_ to head right back out for this Rally!

I'd reprint the PotLuck list and add ours - - - but it seems there have been others added just in posts so I might confuse things even more. Soooooo, we'll be bringing our Cream Cheese/Cranberry dip + crackers (sorry, Calvin&Hobbes.....but I'll make some another time _just_ for you!)

...and John - whether or not Kathy & I make it in before dark, Puff is already there and *THAT COUNTS*!

See you all in a few days!


----------



## johnp

Let me get this straight you let Puff all alone in Canada with the likes of Steve,Tim,and Thor around







with days to plan and carry out any form of mischief Boy are you brave.The quarry may have something new to dive down to.









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Let me get this straight you let Puff all alone in Canada with the likes of Steve,Tim,and Thor around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with days to plan and carry out any form of mischief Boy are you brave.The quarry may have something new to dive down to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Not to worry - Eric is in NH!


----------



## Thor

OV??????? that is really showing your age

We will see everyone mid afternoon Fri.

Thor


----------



## Thor

wolfwood said:


> Hi there! We're home from Wyoming, the photos are loading, the laundry is washing, the dogs are sleeping, the groceries are being restocked, Kathy has asked several times if Thor is gonna be there, we saw HHH/3Athlete at the CG, saw & spoke with dmfcb (enroute), checked in with NorthernWind .....and we are _so ready_ to head right back out for this Rally!
> 
> I'd reprint the PotLuck list and add ours - - - but it seems there have been others added just in posts so I might confuse things even more. Soooooo, we'll be bringing our Cream Cheese/Cranberry dip + crackers (sorry, Calvin&Hobbes.....but I'll make some another time _just_ for you!)
> 
> ...and John - whether or not Kathy & I make it in before dark, Puff is already there and *THAT COUNTS*!
> 
> See you all in a few days!


I will be there...we will finally meet.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Have no fear my friend, I will have an assortment for you to choose from.


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Just remember who's birthday it will be .... Surprise























Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

last week we did the LCBO Beer Challenge taste testing, we had over 20 different beers, I think 12 people tasting, all done blindly, not knowing which one it was, guess which one came out on top??????

*Moosehead*, yeah baby!!!

I have been into Alexander Keiths the last few months, yummy stuff.

Till tomorrow.......

kevin


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor,
> 
> last week we did the LCBO Beer Challenge taste testing, we had over 20 different beers, I think 12 people tasting, all done blindly, not knowing which one it was, guess which one came out on top??????
> 
> *Moosehead*, yeah baby!!!
> 
> I have been into Alexander Keiths the last few months, yummy stuff.
> 
> Till tomorrow.......
> 
> kevin


Now you are talking ..... OV did not even make the list.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

sorry to ruin your excitement, actually OV was #3 right behind Tiger from Singapore.

either way i saved one special for you......we can do our own taste testing.


----------



## johnp

ITS time to start packing and fueling up. So much to do and like we will sleep tonight. Hope to be hitting the road nice and early.

See ya

John


----------



## skippershe

Have a great time you guys!


----------



## wolfwood

Laundry is done, everything is packed, Kathy is on her way home with groceries, dogs are rested.....

WE'RE READY TO GO!!!

Now we just need to pack the truck and get a few hours of sleep. We're off at 0:dark:thirty........again!


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> Laundry is done, everything is packed, Kathy is on her way home with groceries, dogs are rested.....
> 
> WE'RE READY TO GO!!!
> 
> Now we just need to pack the truck and get a few hours of sleep. We're off at 0:dark:thirty........again!


0:dark thirty










John


----------



## skippershe

johnp2000 said:


> 0:dark thirty


0:dark thirty = really really really early in the morning


----------



## hurricaneplumber

well I started packing till the torrential rains came.....again this time with some very cool lightning and thunder boomers, needless to say not much packed tonight, will be up at dark thirty to finish.

The lower Finger Lakes on NY is being pounded again. Thruway should be good except the Utica area which always has rain.

happy and safe travels to all


----------



## SharonAG

We are all packed here. Just some last minute things in the am.

Kevin....we only got a sprinkle of rain.

Everyone have a safe trip and see ya tomarrow!!!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## johnp

Almost packed its going to be a late night and a very ealy morning

John


----------



## Thor

Got packed last night. Just a few things to get today and we are off in a few hours. Only a single pitstop planned... Gotta have my Timmy's while driving. Safe travels and I will be seeing everyone later this afternoon.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Be Safe Everyone! Hope you all have a Blast!!

Wish we could be w/ you all....









Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We had a great week with dmbcfd, damar92, britsontour, and mark. The campground is nice, did some exploring and found ourselves in St. Catherines for lunch one day. Kids thought it was great seeing two of the Great Lakes in one day. We had to leave Friday morning, but spotted SharonAG/GGGator, and Hurricaneplumber while we waited in line at the border....Kevin was just leaving the Duty Free Shop.....hmmm.

Hope you all have a great week. I'm off to Vegas (actually, I'm already in Vegas.)

Tim


----------



## ember

Sorry we missed the rally!! MIL came through surgery fine, and we camped with family at Lake Bomoseen, VT.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## 3athlete

Ember,

Glad your MIL came through her surgery well.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## compass49

Well we made it home safe and sound. I hope that everyone else does too. I was impressed to see so many Outbackers travel some decent distances to be there. Our kids were complaining about the drive and we only live 2.5 hours away!

I want to thank Thor for putting the rally together and spear heading the potluck. Thankfully the rain cleared and we were able to eat outside.

Hopefully the weather is better for the next one.....I intend to be there!


----------



## SharonAG

Hi

The Glashauser family is back safe and sound. We had a great time. It was great to meet new friends and also see our other friends. Sorry we didn't get to say goodbye to some of you that had to leave early in the am. Hope everyone had a safe trip home. See you all again soon!!! Thank you Thor for setting this up.

Tim and Clare....next time your in Bath please look us up!!!

Sharon Greg and Steph


----------



## Thor

Well me managed to squeeze a swim, round of mini putt and a waterslide before heading home. The return trip was uneventful, just the way I like...and you guessed it...more rain.

The rally was alot of fun, the rain brought everyone togther and held off just long enough for our potluck dinner...all the food was amazing. Keven's birthday cake was a big hit with the kids. I will post the pics...it looked like a flock of seagulls around a french fry. I think the cake was the biggest hit of the whole potluck....not single piece left!!!

I think this rally has set a few records...

1 - Most rain in a single weekend..and did not stop the fun
2 - Most ice produced by an ice machine - I believe around 40lbs -Thanks Kevin
3 - Most ice consumed by drinking it - yummy
4 - Most ice used to make margarittas - Thanks Mark (Jimmy Buffet would have been proud) 
5 - 1st push a war with a golf carts - Thor came in 1st, guess who came in last








6 - Most people on a golf cart - It made a train in India look empty









Thanks for all the Outbackers who attended the rally....it isn't the weather, the food, the drink that make rallies so much fun...it is the great people you meet and the friendships that get formed.

Thanks again everyone...safe trip home and see ya soon.

A member suggested Lakeside State Park for next year. It is on the southern shores of Lake Ontario between Buffalo and Rochester. Check it out and let me know want you think for next year.

Thor

PS - I will post pics as soon as I can


----------



## Thor

Hi

I have posted some of the pics in the rally section of the gallery

Here are some

Guess Who????










Gators in the area???










The sun is trying to come out. Without the sun the sky seemed to have depth










40 lbs ice - You are the man Mark










Thr Birthday Boy










As you can see, the cake was a bit hit










Some old friends










More to come...... There are more pics in the gallery

Thor


----------



## Rubrhammer

Thor, Lakeside SP is under 10 miles from me and is a nice park. There is no swimming there though. The last time I was there, it had biking, hiking and archery though. To swim you have to drive about 16 miles to Hamlin beach SP which you can use for free I believe because you are camped at LS. It might be better to camp at Hamlin in the first place. Just a thought.
Glad everyone had a good time and didn't float away.
Bob


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Hi everyone! The Brown Family, in tantum with the Sieben family, made it home safely. We went through several storms on our way home, and one was a real big one as we got onto I-90 in Albany. We had a great time. We needed to leave real early and I think a lot of you were still snoozing. We left around 8:15 and got home about 5:10. Long day travelling. It was great seeing everyone and meeting new friends. Thor, thank you for being the wagon master for this rally. Great job. Hope everyone had uneventful rides home. Here's to the next rally!

Cheers,


----------



## Fanatical1

What a great trip we had in Niagra! Made it back safe yesterday and spent the better part of the trip home discussing all the fun
we had and meeting new friends. Our kids thought it was our best camping trip of the year and especially enjoyed all the fun they
had playing with the new friends they made.

Thanks to Thor for pulling a successful Rally together and taking the time to do most of the work!









Thanks to Kevin for using most of the electricity provided by Niagra to make enough ice for the weekend.








I put the Margarita maker in the back of the truck on the way home so it could cool off from the workout we gave it.....

Mark, Pam, Jessica and Allison.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Looks like most folks have made it home, except the big travellers from NH.

Despite the weather, we had a great time. People at work just don't understand what this type of trip is about. I had fun meeting new folks, bantering with some old ones and enjoyed seeing how the kids interact from the wee ones to the old ones.

The drink making machine was a hit, the food was great, especially the meatballs and cranberry pork (I'm a meat guy). thanks to SharonAG for the cake and Cousin B for the second cake, it was a nice birthday event. Thanks to my travel partner GGGator, I should have taken 36 south yesterday.

Some things stick in my mind as memorable ones,

-I ended up with the Most Canadian Outback, since my American flag came up missing and replaced with a red and white one. All three of them.
-The constant ice making, good thing the drink machine campsite was close, and only used 3.64 KW of electricity.
-Cousin B's drum and my families poor singing of Janis Goplin.....ewwww
-The Steak Story
-The golf cart power demo, next time I will have to MOD mine to win the battle. Sorry Sherkstons for the torn up road.
-Thor chickening out to race in the go-cart race
-Finally Meeting the Wolfwood's, some very nice folks
-Judi's buggy horn, or lack thereof....gotta MOD it.
-Meeting Fanatical1, a truly wonderful family who I would camp next to anyday, bring the machine, and the toaster oven.
-Joe sorry about the open roof vent, next time I will close it for you.
-All of the great Outback families that I got to meet

Only wish there was more time to get to see everyone there (especially the folks up in the back corner), a very nice bunch of folks you all are.

Had to stop on the way home yesterday so Pebbles could "just look around" at the RV dealer.









Please send me any pictures that are out there.

Can't wait for the next one.

kevin


----------



## SharonAG

hurricaneplumber said:


> Had to stop on the way home yesterday so Pebbles could "just look around" at the RV dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin


Kevin...

If you have to come back up to the RV Dealer, let us know and we'll get together for drinks!!!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## SharonAG

Kevin enjoying the "Old Man's Beer"








Good Friends


----------



## johnp

We had a great time and now we are at Cedar Point for a few days of brain bruising before coming home Sunday.

John


----------



## mike

Thanks thor for the great time. It was great to meet everyone including fanatical1. Sorry we left early but we felt like swimming and it was great for my dd to see yogi. We had a great time in Frakenmuth. Hope to see everyone soon. It was also great to finally meet wolfwood


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfie here, reporting in from South of the Border! What a wonderful Rally!!!! Great friends, old and new; good food; lots and lots of camper tours; Thor's camera time; Mark's margarator (Mark, those adult berages were fabulous!!!); ice making (Kevin, how was there ALWAYS more???); golf-cart bumper races/pushes; Timmy's; rainbows; rain, rain, and more rain; more rainbows; Wolfie's honorary Canadian, citizenship (now she just needs that little card, too); Kevin becomes an old man; Thor drinks Old Man's Beer; Seeker & Kenzie begin their lives together; and sooooooooo much more. Sure, there was alot of rain but that just seemed to bring us all together. It was good to see that the Outbackers haven't grown-up and forgotten how to have fun!!! Thor and Kevin, your kids must think you're REALLY cool!!!!

We had a great drive home, tho' VERY long - alot longer than we expected.....15 hrs total. We followed NorthernWind out and ended up caravaning with them across the 403 & 401. Thanks guys, it was really nice to just be able to follow and not have to think much!!! That big 5'er is REALLY easy to follow!!! We stopped for gas & Ruth ran into PetSmart for Ferret food (yes, they brought their ferrets and what a hit they were!!!). Steve & Ruth took Kenzi & Seeker into PetSmart for their last walk together before Kathy, Judi, Seeker & Tadger headed out for a trek across Quebec, down through Vermont, and home. After MANY storms (I'm no longer impressed with Ontario's weather, ok?!) and somewhat frantically hunting for gas in the White Mountains at 2AM (NOT!!!), we finally pulled .... dragged would be more like it .... into Wolfwood at *4AM* yesterday morning. After an appt in the morning, Kath went to work, I went back to bed....and today is a new day. Still laying low as a 4 day Rally took more out of me than 3 weeks on the road did .... but that just goes to show what a GREAT time we had. My camera only made it out a few time so I only have a few pics that I'll get up eventually. Thor was just having tooooooo much fun with his camera (!!!) and, besides, Mark's masterpieces kept requiring taste-testing!

Wolfwood's big trip for 2009 is up to Algonquin PP & ThunderBay, which has now been expanded to also include James Bay, at the tip of Hudson Bay (thanks, Scott!). Sure hope we get see some of our new Canadian friends while on that journey!! When did you say the next Canadian Rally is?


----------



## compass49

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood's big trip for 2009 is up to Algonquin PP & ThunderBay, which has now been expanded to also include James Bay, at the tip of Hudson Bay (thanks, Scott!). Sure hope we get see some of our new Canadian friends while on that journey!! When did you say the next Canadian Rally is?


Here you go Wolfie- Polar Bear Express - You can start planning your trip.

As I mentioned.....I've always wanted to go up to Moosonee. Perhaps we should plan a mini rally to the great white north eh! July '09 sounds good to me.


----------



## Thor

An 09 Canadian Rally - Sounds Great

How about the Kingston area - Lots to do there as well. The good ... close to the border, shorter drive for the folks who live in the east...the bad 2 hrs longer driver for the folks who will west. There are some great spots near the border around Port Huron. Great for our MI Outbackers

Now for the adventurous rally - Sudbury or Timmins area - Killbear, Kilnary, James Bay.

Maybe a rally near Quebec City or Montreal?????

Any suggestions....I will make the calls

Thor

Sharon - can you please email that pic of Kevin drink old man's beer.
Wolfie - PM with or address, I will mail you the pics on a dvd - too many to email


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


How about the Kingston area - Lots to do there as well.

We spent a wonderful week - 2 years ago in Ivy Lea, near Kingston and absolutely loved it. We rented a boat and rode along the St. Lawrence River, visited Boldt Castle by boat and generally had a fabulous time...we were just talking about going back there.

Next year there is no FF convention,







so we're there!


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> An 09 Canadian Rally - Sounds Great
> 
> How about the Kingston area - Lots to do there as well. The good ... close to the border, shorter drive for the folks who live in the east...the bad 2 hrs longer driver for the folks who will west. There are some great spots near the border around Port Huron. Great for our MI Outbackers
> 
> Now for the adventurous rally - Sudbury or Timmins area - Killbear, Kilnary, James Bay.
> 
> Maybe a rally near Quebec City or Montreal?????
> 
> Any suggestions....I will make the calls
> 
> Thor
> 
> Sharon - can you please email that pic of Kevin drink old man's beer.
> Wolfie - PM with or address, I will mail you the pics on a dvd - too many to email


After that 15hr drive - we'll vote for Kingston...or even Montreal or Quebec City (Kath got real good at ordering Timmy's in French







....and we'll _DEFINITELY_ be coming thru VT, _NOT_ northern NH. Too bad though, I'm sure it was real pretty country...a few (read "LOTS" of) hours earlier


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I would go for Quebec area as long as someone understands French.

I will bring my flags.


----------



## wolfwood

hurricaneplumber said:


> I would go for Quebec area as long as someone understands French.
> 
> I will bring my flags.


Your flags, my chair, Kathy's French .... all we need is a Margarator and some ice. Know anyone?


----------



## Fanatical1

wolfwood said:


> I would go for Quebec area as long as someone understands French.
> 
> I will bring my flags.


Your flags, my chair, Kathy's French .... all we need is a Margarator and some ice. Know anyone?
[/quote]

I'll sharpen the blades before we leave........


----------



## Fanatical1

Here's a few more pics.....


----------



## Thor

Fantical1

Those are some really great pics. Great shot from the Maid of the Mist.

OK - I will check around the Kingston area for campground. I know the Ivy Lea is nice...it is right by the bridge .... I have never camped there but reports are good.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> OK - I will check around the Kingston area for campground. I know the Ivy Lea is nice...it is right by the bridge .... I have never camped there but reports are good.
> 
> Thor


Is it booked yet?









Whatchawaitin for, eh?


----------



## BritsOnTour

We also had a great week, 9 nights in the camper, that's the longest yet for us. We enjoyed our pre-rally mini rally with the 4 OB's in the back row!

The girls loved having a great little group to play with all week, they were off to the playground most days. We haven't uploaded our pics yet but I'm sure we have a few worth sharing.

Thanks again to Thor for coordinating, great to meet some new friends and see some familiar faces - love the pic of our little chocolate cake boy!

Ali


----------



## Thor

Some more pics




























Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Here is one just below Ontario in the 1000 islands

*Campground*

rallies


----------



## Fanatical1

Oh oh..... Island Rally!


----------



## muddy tires

Thor said:


> Now for the adventurous rally - Sudbury or Timmins area - Killbear, Kilnary, *James Bay*.










and Wolfwood thought that the roads on her return trip were bad ...


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> An 09 Canadian Rally - Sounds Great
> 
> How about the Kingston area - Lots to do there as well. The good ... close to the border, shorter drive for the folks who live in the east...the bad 2 hrs longer driver for the folks who will west. There are some great spots near the border around Port Huron. Great for our MI Outbackers
> 
> Now for the adventurous rally - Sudbury or Timmins area - Killbear, Kilnary, James Bay.
> 
> Maybe a rally near Quebec City or Montreal?????
> 
> Any suggestions....I will make the calls
> 
> Thor
> 
> Sharon - can you please email that pic of Kevin drink old man's beer.
> Wolfie - PM with or address, I will mail you the pics on a dvd - too many to email


After that 15hr drive - we'll vote for Kingston...or even Montreal or Quebec City (Kath got real good at ordering Timmy's in French







....and we'll _DEFINITELY_ be coming thru VT, _NOT_ northern NH. Too bad though, I'm sure it was real pretty country...a few (read "LOTS" of) hours earlier








[/quote]
OHHHH, I vote for Kingston, we could actually do that! It's not far from the town I grew up in! I know we didn't go to the Ontario rally so hopefully our vote counts for next years rally!


----------



## wolfwood

muddy tires said:


> Now for the adventurous rally - Sudbury or Timmins area - Killbear, Kilnary, *James Bay*.










and Wolfwood thought that the roads on her return trip were bad ...
[/quote]
OH .... the roads were fine







... there was just too much of them

Set a James Bay Rally for one of the 1st 2 weeks of Aug 2009 and we might just be there ....


----------



## muddy tires

wolfwood said:


> Now for the adventurous rally - Sudbury or Timmins area - Killbear, Kilnary, *James Bay*.










and Wolfwood thought that the roads on her return trip were bad ...
[/quote]
OH .... the roads were fine







... there was just too much of them

Set a James Bay Rally for one of the 1st 2 weeks of Aug 2009 and we might just be there ....
[/quote]

OK, maybe I'm missing out on an inside joke but you do realize that Cochrane is about 850 km (528 miles) North of Sherskston Shores? From Cochrane the Polar Bear Express is a 186 mile train ride to Moosonee which is still 12 miles south of James Bay. There are no roads to James Bay. "Moosonee is not connected to the road system in Ontario and is accessible by rail through Ontario Northland in Cochrane Ontario. Scheduled air service is provided by Air Creebec based in Timmins." I don't know how you are going to get 30 Outbacks on the train!









That being said, Moosonee is on my list of places I'd love to visit. But I had more of a winter trip in mind (snowmobiling up from Cochrane). Just waiting for the kids to be old enough to be able to handle the trip.


----------



## wolfwood

muddy tires said:


> OK, maybe I'm missing out on an inside joke but you do realize that Cochrane is about 850 km (528 miles) North of Sherskston Shores? From Cochrane the Polar Bear Express is a 186 mile train ride to Moosonee which is still 12 miles south of James Bay. There are no roads to James Bay. "Moosonee is not connected to the road system in Ontario and is accessible by rail through Ontario Northland in Cochrane Ontario. Scheduled air service is provided by Air Creebec based in Timmins." I don't know how you are going to get 30 Outbacks on the train!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, Moosonee is on my list of places I'd love to visit. But I had more of a winter trip in mind (snowmobiling up from Cochrane). Just waiting for the kids to be old enough to be able to handle the trip.


No inside joke that I'm aware of. We'll be in Algonquin & Thunder Bay next year - 1st 2 weeks of Aug - and, thanks to Scott, the PBE/Moosonee is currently on our list. That's the closest I'm gonna get to Hudson Bay for many years to come - and Hudson Bay has been on my list, 2nd only to Africa, since I was a little girl !!! I didn't say Puff or the boys will be with us - - but, as of right now, it's looking like Wolfwood will be there! In fact, if we thought our old bodies could handle it, we'd bring the canoe and take advantage of a whistle stop, too!

....and Thor was the one who suggested it as a Rally site, any way


----------



## hurricaneplumber

wolfwood said:


> ....and Thor was the one who suggested it as a Rally site, any way


there's the first mistake, listening the man who drinks OLD MAN beer, *by the way where is that photo?????*

I have longed for ice fishing way up by the Hudson Bay for many years, just can't find anyone to go with me.


----------



## wolfwood

hurricaneplumber said:


> I have longed for ice fishing way up by the Hudson Bay for many years, *just can't find anyone to go with me.*


Did I hear you ask? Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## muddy tires

wolfwood said:


> No inside joke that I'm aware of. We'll be in Algonquin & Thunder Bay next year - 1st 2 weeks of Aug - and, thanks to Scott, the PBE/Moosonee is currently on our list. That's the closest I'm gonna get to Hudson Bay for many years to come - and Hudson Bay has been on my list, 2nd only to Africa, since I was a little girl !!! I didn't say Puff or the boys will be with us - - but, as of right now, it's looking like Wolfwood will be there! In fact, if we thought our old bodies could handle it, we'd bring the canoe and take advantage of a whistle stop, too!
> 
> ....and Thor was the one who suggested it as a Rally site, any way


Hmm, an Outbackless Outbacker rally









You should consider chartering a local plane to take you up to Hudson Bay while you are that close to a lifelong dream.







Northern Ontario is beautiful, rugged country and much bigger than you would expect. You will be travelling much of Yonge Street (Highway 11) which, at 1,896 km, is the longest street in the world. And it doesn't even completely traverse the province. But it does pass by my hometown of New Liskeard (let me know if you want to know anything about that area of North Eastern Ontario).

Dave


----------



## wolfwood

muddy tires said:


> No inside joke that I'm aware of. We'll be in Algonquin & Thunder Bay next year - 1st 2 weeks of Aug - and, thanks to Scott, the PBE/Moosonee is currently on our list. That's the closest I'm gonna get to Hudson Bay for many years to come - and Hudson Bay has been on my list, 2nd only to Africa, since I was a little girl !!! I didn't say Puff or the boys will be with us - - but, as of right now, it's looking like Wolfwood will be there! In fact, if we thought our old bodies could handle it, we'd bring the canoe and take advantage of a whistle stop, too!
> 
> ....and Thor was the one who suggested it as a Rally site, any way


Hmm, an Outbackless Outbacker rally









You should consider chartering a local plane to take you up to Hudson Bay while you are that close to a lifelong dream.







Northern Ontario is beautiful, rugged country and much bigger than you would expect. You will be travelling much of Yonge Street (Highway 11) which, at 1,896 km, is the longest street in the world. And it doesn't even completely traverse the province. But it does pass by my hometown of New Liskeard (let me know if you want to know anything about that area of North Eastern Ontario).

Dave
[/quote]
Thanks, Dave! I'll keep that in mind!! N'Eastern Ontario sounds like EVERYTHING I expect it to be. Can't wait to experience it myself!! We are taking some native guides - our own NorthernWind, DW, probably 2 weasels ferrets, & their DD (in this case, that would be Dearest Dog....object of *my* youngest 4-legged's affections). We'll have 2 Outbacks between us...might have to give the 'kids' one...at least for a night


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

hurricaneplumber said:


> Here is one just below Ontario in the 1000 islands
> 
> *Campground*
> 
> rallies


Just to correct you on this one,

Association Island is in NY State, just west of the City of Watertown, in Lake Ontario, but it is not in the Thousand Islands on the St. Lawrence River. It is a nice campground, but you better make sure you have everything you are going to need with you, as it is about a 12 mile trek to town. We stayed there one night about 4 years ago. There was a resturant and store on the Island then, so I would assume they are still there.

If you have Google Earth, enter the following coordinates in the search line, and you will get an idea of where it is.

N 43 53.7205 W 076 12.6794

Tim


----------



## 3athlete

We stayed at a KOA in Ivy Lea when we were there a couple of years ago. The campground is small with minimal amenities, but the locals told us that there is a provincial park across the street that is gorgeous!


----------



## Thor

muddy tires said:


> Now for the adventurous rally - Sudbury or Timmins area - Killbear, Kilnary, *James Bay*.










and Wolfwood thought that the roads on her return trip were bad ...
[/quote]
OH .... the roads were fine







... there was just too much of them

Set a James Bay Rally for one of the 1st 2 weeks of Aug 2009 and we might just be there ....
[/quote]

OK, maybe I'm missing out on an inside joke but you do realize that Cochrane is about 850 km (528 miles) North of Sherskston Shores? From Cochrane the Polar Bear Express is a 186 mile train ride to Moosonee which is still 12 miles south of James Bay. There are no roads to James Bay. "Moosonee is not connected to the road system in Ontario and is accessible by rail through Ontario Northland in Cochrane Ontario. Scheduled air service is provided by Air Creebec based in Timmins." I don't know how you are going to get 30 Outbacks on the train!









That being said, Moosonee is on my list of places I'd love to visit. But I had more of a winter trip in mind (snowmobiling up from Cochrane). Just waiting for the kids to be old enough to be able to handle the trip.
[/quote]

My thought was to meet in Kingston, load up all 30 outbacks and cruise up the St. Lawrence to the Atlantic...from there head north and up and around to Hudson Bay. Now sail due south and you are there.

It has to be only 8000miles or so

Thor


----------



## Thor

Will check into the island campground as well as a few around Kingston. (Ivy Lea)

I will search the local area for things to do as well. Does anyone know the Watertown NY area well?

Thor


----------



## muddy tires

3athlete said:


> We stayed at a KOA in Ivy Lea when we were there a couple of years ago. The campground is small with minimal amenities, but the locals told us that there is a provincial park across the street that is gorgeous!


I think that you mean the Parks of the St Lawrence http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/ivylea.htm. We have stayed both there and at the KOA and would much prefer the Parks of the St Lawrence. It was much like a provincial park. When we were there we did a 1,000 islands boat tour and went in to Kingston to see Fort Henry. There is also the casino for anybody so inclined.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Prince Island or Belleville Area??? Montreal, Ottawa, Quebec? Southern end of Lake Michigan?

Kingston or Gan. for me will probably be out as well as Ivy Lea area.

Let me know what y'all decide.


----------



## 3athlete

Here is a link (hopefully) with some pictures of "the rally before the rally"...some cool pictures of a storm that blew in too

Sherkston Shores

let me know if it works


----------



## hurricaneplumber

clare, didn't work, asks for a password to access.


----------



## skippershe

3athlete said:


> Here is a link (hopefully) with some pictures of "the rally before the rally"...some cool pictures of a storm that blew in too
> 
> Sherkston Shores
> 
> let me know if it works


Clare's link will work, but you won't see anything until she uploads her photos again...
Not sure how I know this









OK! OK! I ADMIT IT!! IT WAS ME!!! IT'S ALL MY FAULT!!!!









Just to clarify what happened...
After viewing Clare's storm photos in Kodakgallery.com, I later went back to upload my vegetable garden photos and noticed that Clare's album was in what I thought was my account. After deleting what I thought was in my account, I discovered that I was still in Clare's kodakgallery account (even after leaving the site earlier) and had deleted her album









Can this happen on any photo sharing site? If you share an album, how does one make sure this doesn't happen again??


----------



## Thor

ooops

Thor


----------



## Sayonara

Hey everyone!! Sounds like a great time. Bad timing for us due to the birth of #3 but id really like to think we will be able to make next years ! 
Glad everyone had a good time and safe travels! We may be heading to Niagara for 5 days in mid Sept. Maybe we will give Sherkston Shores a try. Should I not mention the Outbackers Rally that occurred in August???

Take Care !!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Besides the torn up road from the golf cart challenge, go ahead and mention our group. For my family it was a great time.

kevin


----------



## Thor

Sayonara said:


> Hey everyone!! Sounds like a great time. Bad timing for us due to the birth of #3 but id really like to think we will be able to make next years !
> Glad everyone had a good time and safe travels! We may be heading to Niagara for 5 days in mid Sept. Maybe we will give Sherkston Shores a try. Should I not mention the Outbackers Rally that occurred in August???
> 
> Take Care !!


Congrats on your new arrival - any pics???

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

Yea! Any pics?


----------



## hurricaneplumber

speaking of pics, where is the old man beer consumption pic???


----------



## Fanatical1

The pic I had of you drinking "old mans beer" was in the golf cart "push of war", but I thought it best not to post for liability reasons or
possibly to use as blackmail for free beer on future rallys.


----------



## Thor

Mark

Kevin needed the golf cart just to bring the ice over to your campsite





















It was so loaded down we required my golf cart to push it over...and we are sticking to this story

Thor


----------



## Sayonara

Thor said:


> Hey everyone!! Sounds like a great time. Bad timing for us due to the birth of #3 but id really like to think we will be able to make next years !
> Glad everyone had a good time and safe travels! We may be heading to Niagara for 5 days in mid Sept. Maybe we will give Sherkston Shores a try. Should I not mention the Outbackers Rally that occurred in August???
> 
> Take Care !!


Congrats on your new arrival - any pics???

Thor
[/quote]
Here she is with her 2 big sisters....


----------



## Thor

Great picture - absoluted have to frame that one.

Thor


----------



## al022568

Just joined.......................keep me informed if you have another!


----------



## MaeJae

Welcome Miller's Outback!!!
Tell us about yourself here>>> Click-ity-click-click!

Do we have pix yet???

MaeJae


----------

